# Fitraver’s Bulk Log (first time drol/dhb run)



## Fitraver

What’s up guys!! I was talking with some fellas on my post about a first time anadrol run and decided it would be fun to do a log on it. I’ll also be running dhb for the first time. I welcome any and all feedback. 

Starting stats: 192, 6’0” this is my 4th cycle I believe. Only second since taking 2 years off. 

Diet: bulking on 4500 cals ed currently (around 300P 600C and 100F) - all your usual clean foods. I am a robot when it comes to food. Never cheat (unless planned) and get my foods in no matter what each day. Will be adjusting up as I plateau. Maybe a cheat meal here and there if coach gives them to me. 

Training: 6 days a week

Coaching: Have been working with one for about 32 weeks now. Will be with him 4 more and then going to continue the bulk by myself and possibly hire him again if I do a show after (he wants me too as that’s mostly what he coaches, but I’m still hesitant so we shall see). 

Cycle layout:

Weeks 1-4: 
- Anadrol at 50mg split 25 wake and 25 pre workout (starting soon in a day or two)
- Nolva at 20mg ed (to help with drol gyno risk)

Weeks 1-12: 
- Test E at 500mg split mon am and th pm
- DHB at 510mg split m, th, sat (510 because 170 each pin easier than 166 to measure lol)
- Adex at .5 on Test pin days and .25 all other days (will adjust as needed after mid way bloods)
- mk677 at 25mg ed

Support:
- Tudca, liv52, NAC for liver 
- Saw palmetto for prostate
- Cialis at 5mg ed or eod and coq10 for blood pressure 
- Vitamin C mega dose (do this year round)
- Digestive enzymes
- Taurine if needed for back pumps 
- T3/T4 meds but that’s year round for my thyroid from doc

Goal: Add some solid mass and get to 220-225!!

Beginning pics: From this am at 192 lbs. Totally flat after waking and pissing. It’s been 12 weeks or so since I’ve been reversing out from my cut into this full on bulk. I’ll post a pic from where I was at after my cut for fun so you have an idea vs me lookin like a fatty right now haha 

*sorry the first pic is weird. Had to play with it to get the site to accept it*

I think that should be about everything. I’ll try to keep it fun by posting random stuff and all my lifts each day. Let me know if I missed anything. 

Please feel free to chime in and interact! I welcome feedback. 

Here’s a pic of my last 10 week or so cut I did for fun. I was about 200 on left and 180 on right. Excited to hopefully reach 220-225 and then cut to a solid 200 next time. I used to be 150 a little over a year ago, so this was definitely some progress I’m proud of. But now I’m hungry for more size.


----------



## psych

fuckin ah bro! Get it done man.


----------



## Fitraver

psych said:


> fuckin ah bro! Get it done man.





Glad to have you following man. You ran drol or dhb? What’re your thoughts if so?


----------



## psych

drol for powerlifting is ran differently than for bber i think. No idea what dhb is...


----------



## Fitraver

psych said:


> drol for powerlifting is ran differently than for bber i think. No idea what dhb is...





Ahhh very true. DHB is like a stronger eq (some compare it to a weaker tren without the sides). It’s also called 1-Test Cyp. Fairly rare for sponsors to carry due to its cost. Got my hands one some that has seen good reviews so far, so I’m excited for it.


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys!! 191.6 today. But if a hiccup getting my a bombs so lookin like those won’t start until Friday but that’s okay I can be patient a few more days. I’ll just run it 4 weeks and 3 days instead of just 4 

Work will suck. But then it’s high rep upper body! Love this lift and pump.


----------



## Fitraver

Pic of where my legs are at. Definitely want them to grow.


----------



## Fitraver

Upper body gains made!! Diet got upped to 4730 calories a day now! Let’s grow!!!



9/27 - High Rep Upper Body/Abs/Cardio (coaches routine #6 - week #32)

Barbell Curls: 60x25x3 (full reps)

Tricep Pressdowns: 170x25x3 (slow negative and push out contracting squeezing for a pause at full extension) *used vbar grip this week vs straight*

Flat DB Bench Press: 65x25x3 *did Barbell this week 155x20-25x3*

Seated Rows (v-bar): 185x25x3 (keep elbows tight to side, hold contraction for slight pause, control negative)

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 55x25x3 (stretch all the way down and squeeze up focusing on shoulders doing the work not arms) 

Wide Grip Pulldowns: 150x25x3 (neutral grip)

DB Lateral Raises: 30x25x3

Chest Press Machine: 130x25x3 (squeeze out hard, control negative down all the way to rest at chest)

Laying Chair Crunch thing: 20x15x3

Hanging Leg Raises: bwx15x3

Side Plate Crunches: 45x15x3 (each side)

Uphill Walk: 40 minuets


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys!! 194.2 this am (ate Len and Larry’s for my last meal last night cuz I was lazy haha). 

The a bombs are officially started. Popped 25mg with breakfast and another 25mg later today. Of course it happens to be my rest day but that’s okay I’ll get it built up in the system.


----------



## Fitraver

Morning fellas! 193.4 today. Off work but got some shit to do. Of course since it’s pay day that means I have to have something Cost me money from the start lol gotta take my car in for 25k maintenance - gotta keep that warranty going! 

After that I’ll be chilling for the day. Prolly still have to work some.  

Hitting my fasted cardio now then I sure about my lift. I drafted up my new workout plan that I’m going to start Monday, so maybe I’ll give it s little test run today with some back. 

Happy Friday guys!


----------



## Fitraver

So I started my new lift plan today!! It actually felt really good. Going heavier and lower volume and adding some tests pauses. Also taking my rest times up to about 2-3 minutes between working sets. That’s a BIG difference for me as I’m used to very minimal rest. Felt good though and I think it’s really goin to help me add some side. 

Today was back/traps:

9/29 - Back/Traps/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #1)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2 minute rest between working sets*

Wide Grip Pulldowns: warmups: 90x15, 135x15, 165x15 ... working sets: 210x10, 225x8, 240x6, 245x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps)

Barbell Rows: warmups: 135x15, 185x10 ... working sets: 215x10, 225x8, 235x6, 235x6 (rest pause at end for 3 more reps)

Seated Rows: warmups: 135x15, 180x10 ... working sets: 210x10, 225x8, 240x6, 245x6

Single Arm DB Rows: working sets: 90x10, 95x8, 100x6, 105x6

Chin Ups: bwxfailx2

Hyperextensions: Be x20x3

Barbell Shrugs:  warmups: 135x25, 185x15 ... working sets: 225x10, 245x8, 265x6, 265x6 (rest pause at end for x more reps)

Seated Shrug Machine: 90(each arm)x10x3

Inman Shrugs: 45(each Arm)x10 (lean forward some, focus on pinching traps up and back, 5 second pause at top)


----------



## Fitraver

193.2 today and HOLY FUCK are my traps sore. I haven’t hit them directly in so long and man thy are screaming haha. Hurts in a good way tho. Pumped in my last 170 dose of dhb for the week. Hitting my 40 minutes of fasted cardio now then grub!! I’m starving. Will smash some shoulders later tonight!


----------



## Fitraver

Killed some delts!!! Enjoying the. Ew lift style. Def think progress will be made with this. 

9/30 - Shoukders/Forearms/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #1)

DB Shoulder Press: warmups: 35x15, 45x15, ... working sets: 65x12 (going for 10), 75x8, 80x6 (got it but arched back some dropping back to 75 for next set), 75x6 (did a drop set of 45x instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Hammer Shoulder Press: warmups: 45x15, 70x10 ... working sets: 90(each arm)x10, 92.5x8, 100x6, 100x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 1.5 more reps)

DB Side Raises: warmup: 30x15  ... working sets: 45x12 (going for 10), 50x8, 55x6, 55x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps)

Single Arm Cable Front Raises: warmup: 10x15 ... working sets: 30x15 (goin for 10), 40x8, 42.5x6, 45x6 

Bent Over Rear Delt Flyes: warmup: 25x15 ... working sets: 40x10, 45x8, 50x6, 50x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 5 more reps)

Cable Rear Delt Flyes: 17.5x15x3 (cage rack)

Seated DB Wrist Curls: 20x10x3

Seated DB Reverse Wrist Curls: 10x10x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3 (straight legs)

Decline Crunches: bwx20x3

Cable Side Crunches: 70x15x3

Fasted Uphill Walk: 40 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

194.4 today. Let’s keep that weight on the rise now!! Need to eclipse 195 and keep it moving! Day 4 of the a bombs starts today so hopefully I start to see that weight moving! Don’t think I am fully over this sinus infection still. It’s still lingering so going to take the last round of antibiotic I got as a refill and hope that kills it. 

Legs for me later!! Fasted cardio now and then my wonderful banana choc chip protein muffins!! Love Sunday breakfast!!


----------



## Fitraver

Here was breakfast guys. On Sunday’s I sleep in last my first meal so I take my meal plans first two meals and combine the macros and eat this amazing treat.  Protein banana choc chip muffins with natural pb on top. About 1450 cals. They’re better than bakery made ones.


----------



## Fitraver

Aight so I’m def dropping the Cialis. I gave it a go again but this shit is strong and even at 5mg eod I got my hamstring pains again. It’s fucking baaaaad. Awful muscle aches and I guess it only effects like 5% of people. So I’m just lucky haha. Anyway, prolly dumb to take it without even knowing Id the drol will raise my bp or not. So I’ll just monitor it. 

Still got my gains in but it was hamstring day and those aches def were bothering me. Happy with where I was at on squats tho for not doin heavy squats in a long ass time. 

10/1 - Legs/Calves/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #1)

Squats (wide): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... working sets: 315x10, 325x8, x6, 335x5 (going for 6 - coulda got it I think but no spot and wasn’t gunna push it) (did a drop set of 135x instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Leg Press (high/wide): warmups: 270x15, 450x15, ... working sets: 810x10, 900x8, 945x6, 945x6 (skipped rest pause this week) (coulda done more hammie’s were aching bad from Cialis so didn’t push it)

Seated Leg Curls: warmups: 130x15 ... working sets: 210x12 (going for 10), 220x8, 230x6, 230x6 

Lying Leg Curls: warmups: working sets: 170x10, 175x8, 185x6, 185x6 (coulda done more hammie’s were aching bad from Cialis so didn’t push it)

Cable Stiff Legged Deads: 100x15-20x3 

Seated Calf Raises: 90x12x4 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Smith Machine Calf Raises: 150x20x4 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Fasted Uphill Walk: 40 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys. Woke at 195.8 so the weight is moving up!! First time I’ve been over 195! Cannot believe the news I awoke to about Vegas tho. This strikes so close to home as I attend a music festival each year there. Such a sad situation and my heart is with everyone effected. 

Off to work for what is sure to be an insanely busy week. I’ll be hitting the a new heavy chest lift later. Excited for that. Pinned up another 250 Test e and 170 dhb today then washed down a 25 a bomb. The drol should really start showing now, I’m 4 day in!

Every have a good day and be nice to people!!


----------



## Fitraver

Okay idk what the fuck is going on with my lett hamstring but it’s pissing me off. It doesn’t really hurt at all when I’m just doing normal every day stuff. If I bend to touch my touch it will cramp/ache some but it REALLY Fuckin hurt when I was benching. The action of tightening my glute/hamstring makes it ache all the way up it into my gluteus like no other. I actually almost dropped the barbell and I legit had to stop on incline cuz I couldn’t even tighten up to press up. Another way to explain what causes it is the action of a decline bench or trying to sit ourself up from a bench. Fucking kills!!

I thought it was the Cialis cuz that has given me leg cramps before but thinking that should be out of my system by now. If it’s not gone by tomorrow I can def Rule that out. Only other thing It could be is the anadrol. Anyone ever had his happen running drol?!?!? I’m gunna get some pedialyte tonight and see if that helps. I don’t think I pulled anything because if that was the case there’d be swelling or bruising and it would hurt just walking and stuff, right? Idk what it is but I need it to figure it out fast. Gunna really hamper my lifts. 

Here was my shit chest day cuz of it. 

10/2 - Chest/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #1)

*hamstrings still cramping bad. Bench press lifts were hard to even lock into and press because of it*

Bench Press: 135x15, 185x15, 205x10 ... working sets: 225x11 (going for 10), 235x8, 245x6, 245x6 (did a drop set of 155x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help) (full reps all he way down and under control)

Incline Bench Press: 95x15, 135x15 ... working sets: 195x8 (going for 10), 195x8, (had to quit here cuz hamstrings aching so bad making t impossible to do this lift) x6, x6 (did a drop set of x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Decline Hammer Press: 45(each arm)x15, 70x15 ... working sets: 115(each arm)x10, 125x8, 135x6, 135x6 

Peck Deck Flyes: 175x15 (going for 10), 205x8, 220x6, 220x6 (Seat all the way down, focus on upper pecks, slow negative and open palms at contraction hold it for a pause)

Pullovers: x15x2 *skipped and did Machine chest Press 150x15x2 as no way I coulda done this with my hammies acting up*

Ab Crunch Machine: 150x20x3

Decline Bench Leg Ups: x15x3 *skipped* 

Side Crunches: bwx20x3

Uphill Walk: 40 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Well the weight is moving now. Another lb today to 196.6. Guessing 200 should be coming easy by eow at this pace. The anadrol must be kicking in! The hammy seems to be okay this morning but then again I didn’t really notice it all day yesterday until it came to my lift so guess we will see as it’s quad day. 

Work, smashing food, and gym. That’ll be my day.


----------



## PRIDE

Damn good changes FR!! Keep pushing it hard!!!


----------



## Fitraver

PRIDE said:


> Damn good changes FR!! Keep pushing it hard!!!





Thanks bro. Glad to have you following. You ran drol or dhb?


----------



## Fitraver

Fuck my hamstring and fuck my forearm. Lol really pissing me off. I’m still getting good lifts in but it’s a bitch.

10/3 - Legs (Quads)/Calves/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #1)

Squat (normal): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... worming sets: 315x10, 325x8, 335x6, 335x6 (did drop set of 135x25 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Hack Squat (normal/narrow):  warmups: 90x15, 180x15, ... working sets: 290x10, 315x8, 340x6, 340x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

Leg Press (low and narrow): warmups: x15, x15, x15 ... working sets: x10, x8, x6, x6 *skipped this week - no way I could do it with hamstring hurting did 35x25x3 of walking lunges to failure instead after split squats*

Split Squats: working sets: 40x13 (going for 10), 50x8, 60x6, 60x6 

Leg Extensions: 150x20x2 (run rack on last set with drops to failure until no more weight, drop by 40 each time)

Standing Calf Raises: 195x10x6

Seated Calf Raises: 70x25x3


----------



## Fitraver

Was able to get in an arms session. Left arm was doing its usual throb like crazy. Man where are the days I could get trough a lift without aches lol. Time to go back to natty he gear has destroyed my tendons. 

10/4 - Biceps/Triceps/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #1)

Barbell Curls: warmups: 40x15, 50x15, 60x15 ... working sets: 80x10, 80x10 (going for 8 but no 85 so stuck with 80), 90x6, 90x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps) (slow reps, control negative and squeeze at top for a pause)

DB Preacher Curls: 20x15 ... working sets: 30x10, 35x8, 40x6, 40x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 2 more reps) (really squeeze at the top and hold it for a few seconds, control negative down)

DB Curls: working sets: 30x10, 35x8, 40x6, 40x6 (full solids reps, squeeze the piss outta contraction)

Single Arm Cable Curls: 35x15x2 (run rack on last set with drops to failure until no more weight, drop by 10 each time)

Close Grip Bench Press (overlapping grip): 85x15, 115x15, ... working sets: 155x11 (going for 10), 165x8, 175x6, 175x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for x more reps) (5 second negative all the way down, squeeze out)

Dip Machine: 110x15 ... working sets: 170x15 (going for 10), 210x8, x6, x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for x more reps)

Tricep Pressdowns: working sets: 195x15x4 (heaviest it goes) (slow negative and squeeze fully out)

Single Arm Cable Kickbacks: 15x15x2 

Fasted Uphill Walk: 40 minutes


----------



## Viking

Great read so far. How does the DHB make you feel? If you are having issues you might be better avoiding most leg exercises for a short period. You could just do high reps for arms as well for the next few weeks. Do you use seo or inject all your gear in your arms? Great bi-cep peak!


----------



## Fitraver

Viking said:


> Great read so far. How does the DHB make you feel? If you are having issues you might be better avoiding most leg exercises for a short period. You could just do high reps for arms as well for the next few weeks. Do you use seo or inject all your gear in your arms? Great bi-cep peak!





Haha I’ve only ever done a bicep injection once and never went back. I don’t even know what seo is so don’t think I’ve used that  ... I am blessed with a nice bicep peak. My only good genetic part haha. Based off the feedback I’ve gotten on Pm, it sounds like a nerve issue causing pain radiating down my glutes and hammies. Something messing with my sciatic. 

So far only been on he dhb shy of 2 weeks. So not really “feeling” anything yet. Should. Be in a few more Weeks tho.


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys. 197 today. I’m up 3 lbs in the week I’ve been on drol so far, but also upped my calories that day too. Havent really experienced the so called “bloat” that everyone talks about or crazy amount of weight coming on fast, but hoping to see that number keep going up. Has only been a week tho. 

Today will be a rest day from everything.


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys! 196.2 this morning. Starting day nine of the anadrol. Up 2lbs so far, so not really feeling that crazy bloat people talk about as of yet. Hitting my fasted cardio then I believe it’s back day later.


----------



## Viking

Fitraver said:


> Morning guys! 196.2 this morning. Starting day nine of the anadrol. Up 2lbs so far, so not really feeling that crazy bloat people talk about as of yet. Hitting my fasted cardio then I believe it’s back day later.



What brand of drol are you using? It could be a nerve thing especially on drol. I am surprised you haven't put more weight on this week eating like you do. The bump in calories with the drol  should add some pounds. The injects will be building up so more weight to come from them :headbang:


----------



## Fitraver

Viking said:


> What brand of drol are you using? It could be a nerve thing especially on drol. I am surprised you haven't put more weight on this week eating like you do. The bump in calories with the drol  should add some pounds. The injects will be building up so more weight to come from them :headbang:





It’s from a private source. He only does orals and has always had good feedback. I’m a little surprised, but I also spoke with a trusted friend and he said even tho I’m eating a ton, is still all clean food. He said the bloat and water weight usually comes on a lot from people with sloppy diet. 

I’m gunna see how it goes another week until the end of week 2. Then if needed I could bump to 75mg. I also think I may talk to my coach his next checkin about bumpin up my protein to 2g/lb. we got me at 1.5 now and I think I could still use some more cals but don’t think I need anymore carbs or fat. That would eat me up to the 5k cal mark. We will see what he says.


----------



## Fitraver

Finished up back. Felt really strong. Bumped up weights some from last week. Forearm hung in there pretty good. 

10/6 - Back/Traps/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #2)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2 minute rest between working sets*

Wide Grip Pulldowns: warmups: 90x15, 135x15, 165x10 ... working sets: 215x10, 230x8, 255x6, 255x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps)

Barbell Rows: warmups: 135x15, 185x10 ... working sets: 215x10, 225x8, 235x6, 235x6 (rest pause at end for 3 more reps)

Seated Rows: warmups: 135x15, 180x13 ... working sets: 215x10, 230x8, 255x6, 255x6

Single Arm DB Rows: working sets: 90x10, 95x8, 105x6, 105x6

Chin Ups: bwxfailx2

Barbell Shrugs:  warmups: 135x25, 185x15 ... working sets: 235x10, 255x8, 275x6, 275x6 (rest pause at end for 4 more reps)

Seated Shrug Machine: 90(each arm)x10x3

Inman Shrugs: 45(each Arm)x10 (lean forward some, focus on pinching traps up and back, 5 second pause at top)

Uphill Fasted Walk: 40 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Well guys I’m down a little to 195.6 this morning. I honestly don’t get how I am pushing so much food and not stacking on the weight. It’s kinda crazy. I almost feel I look more lean today than when I started he Blast at 192 two weeks ago. Which I guess is a good hint if I’m up little over 3lbs, but guess I just expected to see more weight. 

Have my checkin with coach today and honestly going to ask him what he thinks about dropping the cardio or adding a whole meal to my plan an eating every 2 hours vs 2.5-3. That or at least adding like 80g protein in the form of a few shakes or something. Get me over that 5k Marla nd bump my protein to 2g/lb. we will see what he says. I only have 3 more weeks with him until I’m back to Doing it myself for the rest of the Bulk. 

Hitting my fasted cardio now (although I didn’t want to lol). Legs later tonight. 

Here was my checkin this morning flat at 6am after pissing.


----------



## Fitraver

Destroyed some delts and even foam roller the legs (may have been the most painful part of the lift lol). Now to tan. 

10/7 - Shoulders/Forearms/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #2)

DB Shoulder Press: warmups: 35x15, 45x15, ... working sets: 70x10, 75x8, 75x7 (going for 6), 75x6 (did a drop set of 45x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Hammer Shoulder Press: warmups: 45x15, 70x10 ... working sets: 90(each arm)x10, 95x8, 100x6, 100x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 1.5 more reps)

DB Side Raises: warmup: 30x15  ... working sets: 50x10, 55x8, 60x6, 60x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps)

Cable Front Raises: warmup: 7.5(each arm)x15 ... working sets: 17.5x10, 20.5x8, 22.5x6, 22.5x6 (cage rack - both arms at once - neutral grip and lean forward with arms starting behind the body ... hold pause at too for a second then slow negative)

Bent Over Rear Delt Flyes: warmup: 25x15 ... working sets: 40x10, 45x8, 50x6, 50x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 5 more reps)

Cable Rear Delt Flyes: 17.5x15x3 (cage rack)

Seated DB Wrist Curls: 20x10x2

Seated DB Reverse Wrist Curls: 10x10x2

Leg Raises: bwx20x3 (straight legs)

Decline Crunches: bwx20x3

Cable Side Crunches: 70x15x3

Fasted Uphill Walk: 40 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

196.6 and hitting 25 minutes fasted cardio. Then it’s Sunday so it muffin day!! Yay so good! Later I’ll be hitting legs for some hammie action. 

Ugh don’t want work tomorrow


----------



## Fitraver

Killed leg days. Bumped squat up to 340x6 and leg Press to 1000x6 (had more there too). Strength is coming on!

10/8 - Legs (Hams)/Calves/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #2)

Squats (wide): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... working sets: 315x10, 330x8, 340x6, 340x6 (did drop set of 135x25 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Leg Press (high/wide): warmups: 270x15, 450x15, ... working sets: 855x10, 925x8, 970x6, 1000x6 (coulda done a little more) (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps)

Seated Leg Curls: warmups: 130x15 ... working sets: 220x10, 230x8, 240x6, 240x6 

Lying Leg Curls: working sets: 175x10, 180x8, 185x6, 185x6

Cable Stiff Legged Deads: 100x15-20x3 

Seated Calf Raises: 90x15x4 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Smith Machine Calf Raises: 155x25x4 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Weight jumped to 197.8 today. That’s a new high! Come on 200!

Shirt work week for me as I head home Thursday for a surely very emotional 4 days. Have to say yet another goodbye to my grandma. Her service is Saturday. 

Well... Back to work I go and not excited for it. I’ll just work my way through meal time to meal time per usual haha. Got me some heat later tonight and hopefully hammy is good and can really go hard. Seemed fine yesterday!

Fuck you Monday.


----------



## Fitraver

Chest day in the books!

10/9 - Chest/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #2)

Bench Press: 135x15, 185x15, 205x10 ... working sets: 225x12 (going for 10), 235x9 (going for 8), 245x6, 245x6 (did a drop set of 155x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help) (full reps all the way down and under control)

DB Bench Press: 45x15 ... working sets: 75x13 (going for 10), 85x9 (going for 8), 90x6, 90x6 (did a drop set of 45x28 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Decline Hammer Press: 45(each arm)x15, 70x15 ... working sets: 115(each arm)x10, 125x8, 135x6, 135x6 

Peck Deck Flyes: 205x10, 215x8, 230x6, 230x6 (Seat all the way down, focus on upper pecks, slow negative and open palms at contraction hold it for a pause)

Pullovers: 45x15x2 

Ab Crunch Machine: 150x25x3

Leg Raises: Bwx20x3

Side Crunches: bwx20x3

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

On to the 198 mark!! Hit 198.4 to be exact. The weight seems to be coming on better now. No change was made to meal plan this week and cardio was just decreased from 40 to 25 5x a week but that’s the only change. 

Off to work and then another brutal heavy leg day for me. Quads this time!


----------



## Victory

Good log. I find the less you do the more you will gain. You still need to train hard but no surprise you are gaining better after dropping some cardio. How many days are you training per week? The same can be said about drugs as well. What doses are you on? If I add tren I find it very hard to gain weight. Some test and deca and training m/w/f with enough cals and I gain much faster.


----------



## Fitraver

Victory said:


> Good log. I find the less you do the more you will gain. You still need to train hard but no surprise you are gaining better after dropping some cardio. How many days are you training per week? The same can be said about drugs as well. What doses are you on? If I add tren I find it very hard to gain weight. Some test and deca and training m/w/f with enough cals and I gain much faster.





Hey bro. So I only just dropped the cardio as of Monday haha but I’m also getting towards the end of week two of he drol. So maybe I’m starting to see some weight come on from it. 

I’m training 6 days a week (chest/quads/arms/rest/back/legs/Shoulders). 

Info for what I’m running is in the first post. But quick summary.... test e at 500ish and dhb around 510. Through 2 weeks and 2 days of that so with them being longer esters don’t have much to report yet from them. Running drol at 50md split 25/25 and have been on it for 13 days as of today. 

Cals are just shy of 5k around 4800.


----------



## Fitraver

Murdered legs. All lifts are up and feeling good. By that 350 mark on squat and hack. Really been focusing on putter sweep and think it’s starting to show. Lots of work to still do tho!



10/10 - Legs (Quads)/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #2)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Squat (normal): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... worming sets: 315x10, 335x8, 345x6, 350x6 (did drop set of 135x25 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Leg Press (low and narrow): warmups: 450x15, 540x15 ... working sets: 810x10 (coulda done more), 900x8, 990x6, 1000x6

Hack Squat (normal/narrow):  warmups: 90x15, 180x15, ... working sets: 300x10, 325x8, 350x6, 350x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

DB Split Squats: working sets: 45(each arm)x10, 50x8, 60x6, 65x6 

Leg Extensions: 150x20x2 (run rack on last set with drops to failure until no more weight, drop by 40 each time)

Standing Calf Raises: 195x10x6

Seated Calf Raises: 70x20x3


----------



## Fitraver

Weight sitting at 198.4 again. Today marks day 14 on the drol and I’m up about 6.2 lbs on average the last 2 weeks. Took a pin of 1.7cc of the dhb today since gotta pack in the pins so I don’t travel with it tomorrow. 

Getting in my fasted 25 minutes of cardio then some oats with almond butter per usual for meal one. Work then arms later today (sure my forearm will love that [emoji31]). 

Happy hump day!


----------



## Fitraver

Blasted some arms.  Now time to grub. 

10/11 - Biceps/Triceps/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #2)

*alternated bi/tri today*

Barbell Curls: warmups: 40x15, 50x15, 60x15 ... working sets: 80x12, 80x12 (going for 8 but no 85 so stuck with 80), 90x8, 90x8 (going for 6 but no 95 so stuck with 90) (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps) (slow reps, control negative and squeeze at top for a pause)

Close Grip Bench Press (overlapping grip): 95x15, 115x15, ... working sets: 165x10, 175x8, 185x6, 185x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps) (5 second negative all the way down, squeeze out)

DB Preacher Curls: 20x15 ... working sets: 30x10, 35x8, 40x6, 40x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 2 more reps) (really squeeze at the top and hold it for a few seconds, control negative down)

Dip Machine: 110x15 ... working sets: 205x10, 220x8, 235x5, 235x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

DB Curls: working sets: 30x15x4 (full solids reps, squeeze the piss outta contraction)

Tricep Pressdowns: working sets: 195x15x4 (heaviest it goes) (slow negative and squeeze fully out)

Single Arm Cable Curls: 35x15x2 (run rack on last set with drops to failure until no more weight, drop by 10 each time)

Single Arm Cable Kickbacks: 15x15x2 

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Morning everyone. 198.4 again. I’m on my way to the airport. Headed vack home for my grandmas funeral Saturday. Will be good to see some family. Hard being away during a time like this. Today is a full test day. Will get back after it tomorrow.


----------



## Viking

Fitraver said:


> Morning everyone. 198.4 again. I’m on my way to the airport. Headed vack home for my grandmas funeral Saturday. Will be good to see some family. Hard being away during a time like this. Today is a full test day. Will get back after it tomorrow.



Sorry to hear about your grandma. Life can be tough at times.


----------



## Fitraver

Viking said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandma. Life can be tough at times.





Thank you man


----------



## Fitraver

Morning gang. Slept in this morning. Things at home have been good. Just family time and hanging with my puppy. Weight today on this scale shows 194.6 and I’m REALLY hoping his scale is just off and I didn’t magically lose 4lbs over night lol. 

Will just be a relaxing day and hitting the gym for back day later.


----------



## Fitraver

Back day grinded out. Able to increase weights a little more. 

10/13 - Back/Traps/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #3)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2 minute rest between working sets*

Wide Grip Pulldowns: warmups: 90x15, 135x15, 165x10 ... working sets: 220x10, 240x8, 260x6, 260x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps) *back home gym*

Barbell Rows: warmups: 135x15, 185x10 ... working sets: 225x10, 235x8, 245x6, 245x6 (rest pause at end for 3 more reps)

Seated Rows: warmups: 135x15, 180x13 ... working sets: 220x10, 240x8, 260x6, 260x6 *back home gym*

Single Arm DB Rows: working sets: 95x10, 100x8, 110x6, 110x6

Chin Ups: bwxfailx2

Barbell Shrugs:  warmups: 135x25, 185x15 ... working sets: 245x10, 265x8, 285x6, 285x6 (rest pause at end for 4 more reps)

Seated Shrug Machine: 90(each arm)x10x3 *No shrug machine back home so did DB 90x10x3*

Inman Shrugs: 45(each Arm)x10 (lean forward some, focus on pinching traps up and back, 5 second pause at top)

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Morning bros. Weight says 196.4 but this scale must be off so we will see what Monday shows back home. Training will be had today for some legs later, but have my grandmas service followed by a family gathering. Not sure I’m really ready for this  thank god for sunglasses. 

Enjoy your weekend guys. Hug your loved ones and let them know how much they mean to you.


----------



## PRIDE

Good log Fitraver! Keep hammering that iron!


----------



## Fitraver

PRIDE said:


> Good log Fitraver! Keep hammering that iron!





Thanks man. Glad to have you following. 



I think I’m starting to feel this dhb. I’ve been running hot and my mom even asked why my face was red today. Sweating BULETS at the gym during lifts. Also has a very small Nose bleed today so getting my bp checked tomorrow drol must be getting to those bad sides. Gunna start the cialis again at 5mg ed.


----------



## Fitraver

Knocked out leg day. Time to go walk my pup. 

10/14 - Legs (Hams)/Calves/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #3)

Squats (wide): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... working sets: 325x10, 335x8, 350x6, 350x6 (did drop set of 135x25 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Leg Press (high/wide): warmups: 270x15, 450x15, ... working sets: 855x10, 925x8, 970x6, 1000x6 (coulda done a little more) (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps) *did angled hack squat back (wide) home instead of leg Press cuz machine sucks warmup: 90x15, 180x15 .... working sets: 230x10, 250x8, 270x6, 270x6 rest pause for 3 more Reps)

Seated Leg Curls: warmups: 130x15 ... working sets: 220x10, 230x8, 240x6, 240x6 

Lying Leg Curls: working sets: 175x10, 180x8, 185x6, 185x6 *back home gym 185x12x4*

Cable Stiff Legged Deads: 100x15-20x3 

Seated Calf Raises: 90x15x4 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Smith Machine Calf Raises: 155x25x4 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## striffe

Great log so far. Just a suggestion but don't become too fixated with your weight. When you start checking weight daily it becomes an obsession and can even effect the quality of your progress. It's not like you have to weigh a certain amount for a competition and you have a time limit. Still weigh yourself but do it once weekly. You want to be putting weight on but you shouldn't judge your progress by numbers on a scale. It's easily done and in the past I would aim for a certain weight and try to get to it no matter what and that usually resulted in unnecessary fat gain and forcefeeding.


----------



## Fitraver

striffe said:


> Great log so far. Just a suggestion but don't become too fixated with your weight. When you start checking weight daily it becomes an obsession and can even effect the quality of your progress. It's not like you have to weigh a certain amount for a competition and you have a time limit. Still weigh yourself but do it once weekly. You want to be putting weight on but you shouldn't judge your progress by numbers on a scale. It's easily done and in the past I would aim for a certain weight and try to get to it no matter what and that usually resulted in unnecessary fat gain and forcefeeding.





That’s a very goood point bro. I like to weigh myself each day and then each week I average those 7 weights and those are what I compare week to week. But as far as shooting for. A goal weight your orollly very right that could lead to feeling too much. I’ll try to not do that. Glad to have you following bro


----------



## Fitraver

So was 196.4 this am again and went and got my bp checked and it’s actually fine. Slightly elevated at 126/85 but that’s about where I normally am and for on drol not too bad. She wasn’t concerned. So glad I got that checked. 

Time to eat some pancakes as my last meal at home with the fam! Shoulders later before flying back.


----------



## Fitraver

Shoulder work complete. Now to spend my last few hours with fam and pup. 

10/15 - Shoulders/Forearms/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #3)

DB Shoulder Press: warmups: 35x15, 45x15, ... working sets: 70x12 (going for 10), 75x9 (going for 8), 75x7 (going for 6), 75x6 (did a drop set of 45x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Hammer Shoulder Press: warmups: 45x15, 70x10 ... working sets: 90(each arm)x10, 95x8, 100x7 (going for 6), 102.5x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 1 more reps)

DB Side Raises: warmup: 30x15  ... working sets: 50x10, 55x8, 60x6, 60x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps)

Cable Front Raises: warmup: 7.5(each arm)x15 ... working sets: 17.5x10, 20.5x8, 22.5x6, 22.5x6 (cage rack - both arms at once - neutral grip and lean forward with arms starting behind the body ... hold pause at too for a second then slow negative)

Bent Over Rear Delt Flyes: warmup: 25x15 ... working sets: 45x10, 50x8, 55x6, 55x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 5 more reps)

Cable Rear Delt Flyes: 17.5x15x3 (cage rack) *did single arm peck deck rear delt Flyes 100x15x3*

Seated DB Wrist Curls: 20x10x2

Seated DB Reverse Wrist Curls: 10x10x2

Leg Raises: bwx20x3 (straight legs)

Decline Crunches: bwx20x3

Cable Side Crunches: 70x15x3

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Well back at my normal scale today and guess what... 200.6!! I’m here again! 3rd time in my life haha but this time the goal is to keep the numbers moving. 

Hitting my 25 minutes fasted cardio now, then going to get my e2 checked again. Want to see where that’s at so if it’s high I can get it corrected and test again for my full panel bloods in 2 weeks. 

Starting week 4 of the 500 test e and 510 dhb. Body is definitely starting to heat up. I think I am going to leave the anadrol right where it’s at at 50, was debating bumping to 75 for the last 10 since my bp was fine but gains seem to have been solid at 50 so may just leave it. 

What do you guys think? Leave it?

Chest day gains coming later!


----------



## Fitraver

Welllll maybe against my better judgement I upped my drol to 75mg lol. Went in and smashed chest and put up the 110s on DB Press. Not sure I’ve ever attempted those before. 

10/16 - Chest/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #3)

DB Bench Press: 40x15, 55x15, 75x15 ... working sets: 100x13 (going for 10), 105x8, 110x5 (going for 6), 110x5 (going for 6) (did a drop set of 65x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Incline Bench Press: 95x15, 135x15 ... working sets: 195x10, 200x7 (going for 8), 200x6, 200x6 (did a drop set of 135x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Decline Hammer Press: 45(each arm)x15, 70x15 ... working sets: 120(each arm)x10, 130x8, 140x6, 140x6 

Peck Deck Flyes: 210x10, 220x8, 235x6, 235x6 (Seat all the way down, focus on upper pecks, slow negative and open palms at contraction hold it for a pause)

Pullovers: 45x15x2 

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys. 199.4 today. Got my morning oats in and headed to work. Yuck  Back to reality. Should hopefully hear from coach at some point about my checkin yesterday. Should also hopefully get my e2 back. 

Leg day later for some quad and calves action. 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Fitraver

Did a little compare shot of last time I hit 200 vs this time. Feel like I look slightly leaner, so hopefully that is a good thing (especially still wanting another 20 lbs lmao).


----------



## Fitraver

777


----------



## Fitraver

E2 was 38.4 so glad that’s in check.


----------



## Fitraver

Legs are done. Destroyed them. Pushed weights up even more. Drol has my strength thru the roof. 

10/17 - Legs (Quads)/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #3)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Squat (normal): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... worming sets: 330x10, 340x8, 355x6, 355x6 (did drop set of 135x25 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Leg Press (low and narrow): warmups: 450x15, 540x15 ... working sets: 855x10, 945x8, 990x6, 1035x6

Hack Squat (normal/narrow):  warmups: 90x15, 180x15, ... working sets: 315x10, 335x8, 360x6, 360x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

DB Split Squats: working sets: 45(each arm)x10, 50x8, 65x6, 65x6 

Leg Extensions: 150x20x2 (run rack on last set with drops to failure until no more weight, drop by 40 each time)

Standing Calf Raises: 195x10x6

Seated Calf Raises: 90x20x3


----------



## Fitraver

200.8 this morning. Headed to work then got an arms session later. Let’s see how bad my left arm is. Man I really need to go get s massage. I am tight freakin everywhere.


----------



## Fitraver

Arm blast done. Didn’t try to push the weight, kept it same as last week since left arm is still super iffy. Great pump tho. 



10/18 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #3)

*alternated bi/tri today*

Barbell Curls: warmups: 40x15, 50x15, 60x15 ... working sets: 80x12, 80x12 (going for 8 but no 85 so stuck with 80), 90x8, 90x8 (going for 6 but no 95 so stuck with 90) (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps) (slow reps, control negative and squeeze at top for a pause) *did drop set. Is week vs rest pause for 50x10*

Close Grip Bench Press (overlapping grip): 95x15, 115x15, ... working sets: 165x10, 175x8, 185x6, 185x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps) (5 second negative all the way down, squeeze out)

DB Preacher Curls: 20x15 ... working sets: 30x10, 35x8, 40x6, 40x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 2 more reps) (really squeeze at the top and hold it for a few seconds, control negative down) *did single arm standing spider curls this week for 30x10, 35x8, 35x7x2 (wouldn’t have been able to get 6 with 40s so stayed at 35 for as many as I could)

Dip Machine: 110x15 ... working sets: 210x10, 225x8, 240x6, 240x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

DB Curls: working sets: 30x15x4 (full solids reps, squeeze the piss outta contraction)

Tricep Pressdowns: working sets: 195x15x4 (heaviest it goes) (slow negative and squeeze fully out) *did reverse this week for 150x15x3 superseded with over head bent over tricep Extensions 150x10x3*

Single Arm Cable Curls: 35x15x2 (run rack on last set with drops to failure until no more weight, drop by 10 each time)

Single Arm Cable Kickbacks: 15x15x2 

Mat Crunches: bwx25x3

Leg Raises: Bwx20x3

Side Crunches: bwx20x3

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Weight up yet another lb today to 201.8. Really coming on now. Starting week 4 of the drol today and will keep it at 75mg hen call it quits after this week. Sure my body will be thanking me for that. Give myself 2 weeks to recover a little then draw my midway bloods for a full panel. 

Work then meeting with the coach to discuss my next meal plan and the future of me possibly competing. I’m only with him one more week after this then I’ll be doing my meal plans myself but aill hire him again if I choose to compete. Im still iffy on that haha. 

No gym today. Total rest day.


----------



## Fitraver

Well I lied. I think today was officially my last dose of the drol. I’m starting to feel like ass. I can feel some nasty sides coming on so gunna get out. Stay off for 2.5 weeks and see where my bloods are midway.


----------



## Fitraver

Well I hit 202.6 today haha. Up 8.4 lbs in the 3 weeks and a day I was on the drol. Guess how we will see how much I can keep. Hopefully I can keep building now that this is week four of the test and dhb. Should be kicking in well now. Plan is to throw Var in the mix for the last 6 weeks, but hat will depend how bad my midway bloods look. I plan to get them done after 5 weeks of being on so start of week 6. 

Spoke with my coach last night and he is happy where I am at. He really wants me to do a show. We were talki about a mid April one which could work nice. Would give me 6 weeks to cruise after this blast before a 12 week cut. Then I’d have my Vegas trip 4 weeks after it and would help me stay on track with The reverse diet to look good there still. Idk still not 100% tho but gunna give it thought. 

We’re gunna leave the meal plan as is now and see what happens after this drol is dropped. My next move when needed will be to up the protein some and get that closer to 2g/lb. may do that Monday. 

Man I won’t lie I feel heavy and this is not a look I like, but I think if I can get to at least 215 then maintain there for those 6 weeks of a cruise could put me in a good spot to be about 195-190 for a show. 


Chiro quick after work, then back day.


----------



## kubes

Nice work man. Keep after those gains!


----------



## Fitraver

kubes said:


> Nice work man. Keep after those gains!





Thanks buddy. How have you been?


----------



## Fitraver

Back smashed. Feeling strong. 

10 days from when you first placed the order? If so that’s not super long. Stealth is a stand up guy from everything I’ve seen. I know he isn’t super active on here tho. Did you try shooting him an email? Likely better way than pm. If you’re on pro m I know he has a rep there you could contact as well. 

I’m sure he will take care of you.


----------



## Fitraver

Well boys I was 200.2 today haha so already dropped 2.4 lbs since dropping the drol yesterday. How bout that lol felt like I was pissing all night. 

One thing I will be interested to see is if my e2 change at all now that I’ve dropped the nolva too (ran it with the drol). I’ve heard nolva reduces adex effectiveness. So we will see if keeping my dose the same with the nolva gone now if t lowers. I’ll be getting bloods in 8 days. 

Today is pumpkin patch with the fam then legs later. 

Happy Saturday.


----------



## Fitraver

Just realized my previous post before the one above copied wrong. If a mod can delete t please.

Here was my back day:

Back smashed. Feeling strong. 

10/20 - Back/Traps/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #4)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2 minute rest between working sets*

Wide Grip Pulldowns: warmups: 90x15, 135x15, 165x10 ... working sets: 225x10, 240x8, 260x6, 265x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

Barbell Rows: warmups: 135x15, 185x10 ... working sets: 230x10, 240x8, 250x6, 250x6 (rest pause at end for 3 more reps)

Seated Rows: warmups: 135x15, 180x13 ... working sets: 225x10, 240x8, 260x6, 265x6

Single Arm DB Rows: working sets: 100x10, 105x8, 110x6, 110x6

Chin Ups: bwxfailx2

Barbell Shrugs:  warmups: 135x25, 185x15 ... working sets: 245x10, 265x8, 285x6, 285x6 (rest pause at end for 4 more reps)

Seated Shrug Machine: 90(each arm)x10x3

Inman Shrugs: 45(each Arm)x10 (lean forward some, focus on pinching traps up and back, 5 second pause at top)

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## kubes

Fitraver said:


> Thanks buddy. How have you been?



Good my current cycle has been great but i did tear up my right rotator cuff so i been working around the injury


----------



## Fitraver

kubes said:


> Good my current cycle has been great but i did tear up my right rotator cuff so i been working around the injury





Damn bro. Sorry to hear that. Hope it heals fast


----------



## Fitraver

Had a great leg day. Squat up to 360 for 6 and leg press up to 1080 for 8. 

10/21 - Legs (Hams)/Calves/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #4)

Squats (wide): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... working sets: 335x10, 345x8, 360x6, 360x6 (did drop set of 135x25 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Leg Press (high/wide): warmups: 270x15, 450x15, ... working sets: 855x10, 990x8, 1080x6, 1080x8 (going for 6) (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps) 

Seated Leg Curls: warmups: 130x15 ... working sets: 225x10, 235x8, 245x6, 245x6 

Lying Leg Curls: working sets: 180x10, 185x8, 190x6, 190x6 

Cable Stiff Legged Deads: 100x15-20x3 

Seated Calf Raises: 90x20x4 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Smith Machine Calf Raises: 155x25x4 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys! Weight was exactly at 200 today bringing my weekly average to 200.77 and up 18.77 lbs since I started bulking from the end of my cut 18 weeks ago now. Got 8 weeks of blasting left then 6 weeks of cruising before the next cut begins. Goal is to put on another 15-20 lbs if possible. 

Finishing my 25 min faded cardio now, then gotta bake my usual Sunday banana choc chip protein muffins. After that I’m off for a deep tissue massage. 

Shoulders later tonight.


----------



## Viking

Look's like you are doing good. Your arms are looking great! Good to see you get deep tissue massage. That is great for recovery and future muscle growth. I need to start getting it done again! How much do you pay for it? I used to pay $50 for 45 minutes so it can add up.


----------



## Fitraver

Viking said:


> Look's like you are doing good. Your arms are looking great! Good to see you get deep tissue massage. That is great for recovery and future muscle growth. I need to start getting it done again! How much do you pay for it? I used to pay $50 for 45 minutes so it can add up.





Yeah I’ve only been one one before today. I got an package for 10 sessions for $450 so 45/hr. I’m gunna try to go for a few weeks straight and then maintenance. I need it bad.


----------



## Fitraver

Shoulders are finished. Got the 80s up for 6 so happy with that. 

10/22 - Shoulders/Forearms/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #4)

DB Shoulder Press: warmups: 35x15, 45x15, ... working sets: 70x14 (going for 10), 75x10 (going for 8), 80x6, 80x6 (did a drop set of 45x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Hammer Shoulder Press: warmups: 45x15, 70x10 ... working sets: 90(each arm)x10, 95x8, 100x7 (going for 6), 105x6 (did a drop set of 45x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

DB Side Raises: warmup: 30x15  ... working sets: 50x10, 55x8, 60x6, 60x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps)

Cable Front Raises: warmup: 7.5(each arm)x15 ... working sets: 19x10, 22.5x8, 24x6, 24x6 (cage rack - both arms at once - neutral grip and lean forward with arms starting behind the body ... hold pause at too for a second then slow negative)

Bent Over Rear Delt Flyes: warmup: 25x15 ... working sets: 45x10, 50x8, 55x6, 55x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 5 more reps)

Cable Rear Delt Flyes: 17.5x15x3 (cage rack) *did single arm peck deck rear delt Flyes 100x15x3*

Seated DB Wrist Curls: 20x10x2

Seated DB Reverse Wrist Curls: 10x10x2

Decline Crunches: bwx25x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3 (straight legs)

Cable Side Crunches: 70x15x3

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Morning. 200.6 today. Glad to see I’m still hanging onto he majority of this weight after dropping the drol. Starting Today I’ve upped my protein and my new macros are about 350P, 600C, and 125F right around the 5000 cal mark now. Highest my macros have ever been for sure. Let’s keep growing and see what this dhb can do!


----------



## Fitraver

Chest completed. Got those 110s for 6 this week!

10/23 - Chest/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #4)

DB Bench Press: 40x15, 55x15, 75x15 ... working sets: 105x10, 105x10 (going for 8), 110x6, 110x6 (did a drop set of 65x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Decline Hammer Press: 45(each arm)x15, 70x15 ... working sets: 125(each arm)x10, 135x8, 145x6, 145x6 

Incline Bench Press: 95x15, 135x15 ... working sets: 195x10, 200x7 (going for 8), 200x6, 200x6 (did a drop set of 135x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help) *did 135xfailx4 this week for super slow and controlled reps*

Peck Deck Flyes: 210x10, 220x8, 235x6, 235x6 (Seat all the way down, focus on upper pecks, slow negative and open palms at contraction hold it for a pause)

Pullovers: 45x15x2 

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Viking

Fitraver said:


> Yeah I’ve only been one one before today. I got an package for 10 sessions for $450 so 45/hr. I’m gunna try to go for a few weeks straight and then maintenance. I need it bad.



That's a good deal. I would space the sessions out for 5 weeks. It should help your progress. I need to book a package as well. Regular massage helps with my strength and keeps my muscles firing properly.


----------



## Fitraver

Morning friends.  201.6 today. not much to report other than work will suck, then dr appt, then legs. Get me to the rave!!!


----------



## Fitraver

Short on time so switched up my leg day today. Fuck that first set of squats was a killer start. Double drops are no joke. 

10/24 - Legs (Quads)/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #4)

*Short on time so diff workout today than usual*

Squat (normal): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... working sets: (315x15 drop 225x15 drop 135x15)x2

John Meadow Hack Squat (heels
Together/toes out):  working sets: 180x15x4

John Meadow Leg Press (heels
Together/toes out): working sets: 450xfailx3(light weight really focusing on each rep making them quality)

DB Split Squats: working sets: 45(each arm)x12x3

Leg Extensions: 150x25x3

Standing Calf Raises: 195x10x4

Seated Calf Raises: 90x20x3


----------



## Fitraver

201.2 this morning. Headed to work then I’ve got another deep tissue massage before I hit arms tonight. Will be rest day tomorrow and Saturday this week since I’ll be at a festival Friday and Saturday. Plan is to train Friday morning before at whatever gym I can find there then sunday once I’m back. We will see if those happen. Gunna be hard to get all my calories in but I will try. Definitely some late night post rave pancakes are  in order.


----------



## Fitraver

Killer arm session tonight. Felt great. 



10/25 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #4)

*alternated bi/tri today*

Barbell Curls: warmups: 40x15, 50x15, 60x15 ... working sets: 80x12, 80x12 (going for 8 but no 85 so stuck with 80), 90x8, 90x8 (going for 6 but no 95 so stuck with 90) (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps) (slow reps, control negative and squeeze at top for a pause) *did drop set. Is week vs rest pause for 50x10*

Close Grip Bench Press (overlapping grip): 95x15, 115x15, ... working sets: 170x10, 180x8, 190x6, 190x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps) (5 second negative all the way down, squeeze out)

DB Preacher Curls: 20x15 ... working sets: 30x10, 35x8, 40x6, 40x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 2 more reps) (really squeeze at the top and hold it for a few seconds, control negative down) *did single arm standing spider curls this week for 30x10, 35x8x3 (wouldn’t have been able to get 6 with 40s so stayed at 35 for as many as I could)

Dip Machine: 110x15 ... working sets: 220x10, 235x8, 245x6, 245x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

DB Curls: working sets: 30x15x4 (full solids reps, squeeze the piss outta contraction)

Tricep Pressdowns: working sets: 195x15x4 (heaviest it goes) (slow negative and squeeze fully out) *did reverse this week for 150x15x3 superseded with over head bent over tricep Extensions 150x10x3*

Single Arm Cable Curls: 35x15x2 (run rack on last set with drops to failure until no more weight, drop by 10 each time)

Single Arm Cable Kickbacks: 15x15x2 

Mat Crunches: bwx25x3

Leg Raises: Bwx20x3

Side Crunches: bwx20x3

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Weight hit the 202 mark again today! Pretty happy that I’ve been off the drol a week now and I initially dropped 2 of the 8 lbs but now I’ve gained those back. Now to keep the scale moving. Hopefully I can somehow shove in my cals Friday - Sunday without having my meals. I’ll do my best. Pancakes for sure will help lol

Work then finally free. Rest day and headed to the race Friday and Saturday!! Been too long I can’t wait. Techno stage for two days straight!


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys!! 201 today ... ITS RAVE DAY!! Cramming in some protein it’s now then gunna gym and eat a few more meals then time to party. 

Micro wasn’t working in our room and legit took my oats to their office lobby and made them heat it up in their employee one lmao nothing keeps me from my food!


----------



## Fitraver

Little back day action. 

10/27 - Back/Traps/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #4)

*Short on time so diff workout today than usual, at gym by rave*

Wide Grip Pulldowns: warmups: 115x15, 135x15, 165x10 ... working sets: (225x10 drop 180x10 drop 135x10)x3

Low Hammer Machine Rows: warmups: 45(each side)x15 ... working sets: 55x20x4

Seated Rows: warmups: 135x15 ... working sets: 185x20x4

Chin Ups: bwxfailx3

No traps. 

Non stop dancing at the rave for cardio


----------



## Fitraver

After a day of drinking tons of water , protein cookies, subway and some pizza and wings, I was back to 200.6 this morning. Dead tired and work is going to be a BITCH! Going to be so behind. 

Starting week 6 of the DHB and test E. I wanted to go get bloods this morning but I don’t think I’ll be able to get away from work. May have to go Wednesday or Thursday. Plus I also just took my shot this morning now that I think about it. So Dee Wednesday or Thursday morning now.  

Better to wait 48 hours or 72 after split injection?

Assuming I’m not dead and just wanting sleep, it will be chest later after work.


----------



## Fitraver

Really happy with this chest day. After a weekend of giving my
Body Hell I was still able to get same weight on DB Bench and did even more in incline decline peck deck and pullovers. 

10/30 - Chest/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #5)

DB Bench Press: 40x15, 55x15, 75x15 ... working sets: 105x10, 105x10 (going for 8), 110x6, 110x6 (did a drop set of 65x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Incline Bench Press: 95x15 ... working sets: 190x10, 195x8, 205x6, 205x6 (did a drop set of 135x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Decline Hammer Press: 70(each arm)x15 ... working sets: 130(each arm)x10, 140x8, 150x6, 150x6 

Peck Deck Flyes: 215x12 (going for 10), 235x8, 245x7 (going for 6), 250x6 (Seat all the way down, focus on upper pecks, slow negative and open palms at contraction hold it for a pause)

Pullovers: 50x15x2 

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## AGGRO

Great log. Good to see someone going for it.


----------



## Fitraver

AGGRO said:


> Great log. Good to see someone going for it.





Thanks man!


----------



## Fitraver

Morning bros! Weight still exactly at 200 today. Been stuck at 200 over a week now even after upping cals. Guess it’s time to get up then again. 

You guys think I should add them to my post workout meal and just make it massive? It’s already about 1200 cals I believe. Or should I just add another meal an eat every 2 hours vs 2.5. I’m looking to add about 5-600 cals I think. 

Work for me then gym fast before taking the little one trick or treating. 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Fitraver

Adding protein to my intra workout drink and also food to my pwo meal starting today. 

New macros are: 405P, 656C, and 131F for a total of 5492 cals per day now [emoji33]


----------



## Fitraver

Thinking about adding some npp and tbol the last 6 weeks of this bulk to really make the most of all these cals I’m eating. In addition to the test and dhb I’m on.  

Thoughts from people who have ran those two together?


----------



## Fitraver

Increased on squats again! This DHB is really shining. Pretty sure this is a PR for me at that rep - 365x6 and same for hack at 370x6!

10/31 - Legs (Quads)/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #5)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Squat (normal): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... worming sets: 340x10, 350x8, 365x6, 365x6 (did drop set of 135x25 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Hack Squat (normal/narrow):  warmups: 90x15, 180x15, ... working sets: 325x10, 345x8, 370x6, 370x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

Leg Press (low and narrow): warmups: 450x15, 540x15 ... working sets: 855x10, 990x8, 1080x6, 1080x6 *did John Meadow Leg Press this week (heels together/toes out): working sets: 540x15, 630x15x3*

DB Split Squats: working sets: 45(each arm)x10, 55x8, 65x6, 65x6 

Leg Extensions: 150x20x2 (run rack on last set with drops to failure until no more weight, drop by 40 each time)

Standing Calf Raises: 195x10x4

Seated Calf Raises: 90x20x3


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys!  200.2 today. Will be headed to get a full panel of bloods here in an hour. Hate that it takes a week to come back but really interested to see how my cholesterol and liver values are on this one. I think my test should be good to go. 

I decided to fav myself a bottle of npp that I will be adding in as soon as it comes. Hopefully very early next week and run for the last 6 weeks of this cycle. Dose will likely be 350-400/wk. 

I also decided I think I will be going with var as my oral just because it’s what I have on hand and I won’t hve to spend money for something else. 

Work then arms later. 

Let’s see this fucking weight move! At 5500 cals a day now.


----------



## Fitraver

Decides to superset my arm lifts today. Amazing pump. Forearm still slightly aches but has been a little better. Not hampering my routine. 



11/1 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #5)

*supersetted bi/tri today*

Barbell Curls: warmups: 40x15, 50x15, 60x15 ... working sets: 80x12, 80x12 (going for 8 but no 85 so stuck with 80), 90x8, 90x8 (going for 6 but no 95 so stuck with 90) (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps) (slow reps, control negative and squeeze at top for a pause) *did drop set. Is week vs rest pause for 50x10*

Ss’d

Close Grip Bench Press (overlapping grip): 95x15, 115x15, ... working sets: 175x10, 185x8, 195x6, 195x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps) (5 second negative all the way down, squeeze out)

Single Arm Spider Curls: 20x15 ... working sets: 30x10, 35x8x3 (wouldn’t have been able to get 6 with 40s so stayed with 45s for as many as I could) (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) (really squeeze at the top and hold it for a few seconds, control negative down)

Ss’d

Dip Machine: 110x15 ... working sets: 225x10, 240x8, 250x6, 250x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

DB Curls: working sets: 30x15x3 (full solids reps, squeeze the piss outta contraction)

Ss’d

Tricep Pressdowns: working sets: 195x20x3 (heaviest it goes) (slow negative and squeeze fully out)

Single Arm Cable Curls: 35x15x2

Ss’d

Single Arm Cable Kickbacks: 15x15x2 

Mat Crunches: bwx25x3

Leg Raises: Bwx20x3

Side Crunches: bwx20x3

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

201.2 today. Full rest day for me. Can’t wait to get this npp. Hopefully late next week. Should be able to get in about 6 weeks of it before cruising.


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys! 201.2 again. I have officially started the Var. Hopefully my bloods I get back next week aren’t too bad haha. I’ll be doing 20mg am and then 30mg preworkout. They’re the 10mg tabs. I’m thinking my npp should be here later next week for me to start. I wanna run it 6 weeks so hoping I can get it by Thursday cuz that would give me exactly 6 weeks until I leave to go home for Xmas and that’s when I plan to start my cruise so I don’t have to bring stuff with me but my test. 

Hitting fasted cardio now, then work, then back attack tonight. 

HAPPY FRIDAY!!


----------



## Fitraver

Weights still moving up. Least my fatass is good for something  lol

11/3 - Back/Traps/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #4)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2 minute rest between working sets*

Wide Grip Pulldowns: warmups: 90x15, 135x15, 165x10 ... working sets: 235x10, 250x8, 265x6, 265x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

Barbell Rows: warmups: 135x15, 185x10 ... working sets: 235x10, 245x8, 255x6, 255x6 (rest pause at end for 3 more reps)

Seated Rows: warmups: 135x15, 180x13 ... working sets: 235x10, 250x8, 265x6, 265x6

Single Arm DB Rows: working sets: 105x10, 110x8, 115x6, 115x6

Chin Ups: bwxfailx2

Barbell Shrugs:  warmups: 135x25, 185x15 ... working sets: 245x10, 265x8, 285x6, 285x6 (rest pause at end for 4 more reps)

Seated Shrug Machine: 90(each arm)x10x3

Inman Shrugs: 45(each Arm)x10 (lean forward some, focus on pinching traps up and back, 5 second pause at top)

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

200 this morning. Not happy. Skipping my 25 min fasted cardio. THis weight is pissing me off. Legs later today. That’s all.


----------



## Fitraver

Well might be pissed about my weight not moving but I just had one hell of a leg day!! PR on squat at 375x6 twice, and then pretty much fully stacked the leg Press, seated leg curl and lying leg curl. 

11/4 - Legs (Hams)/Calves/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #6)

Squats (wide): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... working sets: 350x10, 360x8, 375x6, 375x6 (did drop set of 135x25 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Leg Press (high/wide): warmups: 270x15, 450x15, ... working sets: 900x10, 990x8, 1080x6, 1080x8 (going for 6) (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps) 

Seated Leg Curls: warmups: 130x15 ... working sets: 230x10, 240x8, 250x6, 250x6 

Lying Leg Curls: working sets: 185x10, 190x8, 195x6, 195x6 

Cable Stiff Legged Deads: 100x15-20x3 

Seated Calf Raises: 90x20x4 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Smith Machine Calf Raises: 155x25x4 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes *skipped this week*


----------



## pitshack

Damn man, sounds like a pretty solid leg day!


----------



## Fitraver

pitshack said:


> Damn man, sounds like a pretty solid leg day!





Thanks bro. Gunna be feeling it the next few days for sure.


----------



## Fitraver

201 this morning. Hitting fasted cardio now then it’s Sunday muffin time. Deep tissues massage and then gym later for shoulders. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Fitraver

Blasted some shoulders!

11/5 - Shoulders/Forearms/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #6)

DB Shoulder Press: warmups: 35x15, 45x15, ... working sets: 75x11 (going for 10), 75x11 (going for 8), 80x6, 80x6 (did a drop set of 45x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Hammer Shoulder Press: warmups: 45x15, 70x15 ... working sets: 90(each arm)x10, 95x8, 105x6, 105x6 (did a drop set of 45x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

DB Side Raises: warmup: 30x15  ... working sets: 50x10, 55x8, 60x6, 60x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 4 more reps)

Cable Front Raises: warmup: 7.5(each arm)x15 ... working sets: 22.5x10, 24x8, 27.5x6, 27.5x6 (cage rack - both arms at once - neutral grip and lean forward with arms starting behind the body ... hold pause at too for a second then slow negative)

Cable Rear Delt Flyes: 17.5x15x3 (cage rack) *did single arm peck deck rear delt Flyes 100x15x3*

Bent Over Rear Delt Flyes: working sets: 45x10, 50x8, 55x6, 55x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 5 more reps)

Seated DB Wrist Curls: 20x10x2

Seated DB Reverse Wrist Curls: 10x10x2

Decline Crunches: bwx25x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3 (straight legs)

Cable Side Crunches: 70x15x3

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys! 203.2 today!!! Whoooo new high! Unfortunately a new week means Monday  work is set to be insane this week ughhh. 

Chest workout coming later tonight!


----------



## Fitraver

Got my bloods back. Hdl and triglycerides aren’t the best, but I know that’s from the drol I was on and the fact that I’m a fatass right now. I know after those blast those will get back In order. Happy with my liver values tho for sure. Test number is okay, would like to see it slightly higher for 500mg but ya almost at 5x which is what I would look for and my e2 is slightly elevated which is probably making the test number a little lower. 

Other than that, things seem pretty good.


----------



## Fitraver

The DHB train is rolling!! Got 115s today on dB Press for a solid 6 reps. I never dreamed I’d even touch those big fuckers. I think previously the most I’d attempted was 105 before this week and last. Strength is increasing daily still. 

11/6 - Chest/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #6)

DB Bench Press: 40x15, 55x15, 75x15 ... working sets: 105x12, 110x9 (going for 8), 115x6, 115x6 (did a drop set of 65x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Incline Bench Press: 95x15 ... working sets: 195x10, 200x8, 205x6, 205x6 (did a drop set of 135x15 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Decline Hammer Press: 70(each arm)x15 ... working sets: 130(each arm)x10, 140x8, 150x6, 150x6 *did 135x10x4 this week cuz I worked in with a guy and used his weight*

Peck Deck Flyes: 225x10, 240x8, 255x6, 255x6 (Seat all the way down, focus on upper pecks, slow negative and open palms at contraction hold it for a pause)

Pullovers: 50x15x2 

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## squatster

How did your doc feel about your blood?
I kind of like my estrogens high - I feel i grows better and feel a lot better


----------



## Fitraver

squatster said:


> How did your doc feel about your blood?
> I kind of like my estrogens high - I feel i grows better and feel a lot better





Those were pulled on my own haha my dr would shit if she saw those test numbers cuz im on trt haha I usually try to keep it high 30s on a bulk. That’s where it was last time I pulled so. It sure why it raised a good chunk but I added a little adex.


----------



## Fitraver

Weight hit 203.8 this morning. Still trending up. I like it (and hate it lolol). I’ve got work and then legs which is gunna be rough cuz I’m still sore and ugly from Saturday. Might foam roll a bit before. My npp is on its way! Hoping to have it Thursday or Friday!


----------



## Fitraver

Another leg day in the books. Started to get that weird sciatica pain in my right hammy that I was having a few weeks ago. Hope that goes away soon. 

11/7 - Legs (Quads)/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #6)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Squat (normal): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... worming sets: 350x10, 360x8, 375x6, 375x6 (did drop set of 135x25 instead of rest pause because difficult lift to do this with no spot to help)

Hack Squat (normal/narrow):  warmups: 90x15, 180x15, ... working sets: 335x10, 360x8, 380x6, 380x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

Leg Press (low and narrow): warmups: 450x15, 540x15 ... working sets: 855x10, 990x8, 1080x6, 1080x6 *did John Meadow Leg Press this week (heels together/toes out): working sets: 630x15x4*

DB Split Squats: working sets: 45(each arm)x10, 55x8, 65x6, 65x6 

Leg Extensions: 150x20x2 (run rack on last set with drops to failure until no more weight, drop by 40 each time)

Standing Calf Raises: 195x10x4

Seated Calf Raises: 90x20x3


----------



## Fitraver

Well I’m 204.4 today which is the heaviest I have ever been. I’m up 19.22 lbs so far (based off weekly averages) in 20 weeks since end of my last cut. About 11.5 more weeks to go until the next one. Man am I ready. 

Arms after work today.


----------



## Fitraver

Guys I just looked back at my weights and realized I lied. I was 204.8 at my heaviest before my cut, so I need to eclipse that to be the heaviest I’ve been haha. Sorry. Maybe tomorrow. Lol


----------



## Fitraver

Starting to feel that var pump now. Skipped abs tho cuz the sciatica pain still sucks. Wish I knew what randomly is causing that. Think it could have been a bad glute pin. 

11/8 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #1 - week #6)

*supersetted bi/tri today*

Barbell Curls: warmups: 40x15, 50x15, 60x15 ... working sets: 90x10, 90x10 (going for 8 but no 95 so stuck with 90), 100x6, 100x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps) (slow reps, control negative and squeeze at top for a pause) *did drop set. Is week vs rest pause for 50x10*

Ss’d

Close Grip Bench Press (overlapping grip): 95x15, 115x15, ... working sets: 180x10, 190x8, 200x6, 200x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps) (5 second negative all the way down, squeeze out)

Single Arm Spider Curls: 20x15 ... working sets: 30x10, 35x8x3 (wouldn’t have been able to get 6 with 40s so stayed with 45s for as many as I could) (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) (really squeeze at the top and hold it for a few seconds, control negative down)

Ss’d

Dip Machine: 110x15 ... working sets: 230x10, 240x8, 255x6, 255x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

DB Curls: working sets: 30x15x3 (full solids reps, squeeze the piss outta contraction)

Ss’d

Tricep Pressdowns: working sets: 195x20x3 (heaviest it goes) (slow negative and squeeze fully out)

Single Arm High Cable Curls: 35x15x2

Ss’d

Single Arm Cable Kickbacks: 15x15x2 

Mat Crunches: bwx25x3

Leg Raises: Bwx20x3

Side Crunches: bwx20x3

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys! 204 today. Thank god today is my Friday. This week has dragged ass. It’s also a complete rest day for me. Nothing but work, food, and family time on the schedule.


----------



## gkn525

Fitraver,it sux that u had to drop the adrol due to sides.Its really a nice addition if it agrees with u.hows it going with the var?I have a nice lil stockpile of that Ive been saving for when I feel Ive gotten big enough,not sure that day will ever come LOL !!


----------



## Fitraver

gkn525 said:


> Fitraver,it sux that u had to drop the adrol due to sides.Its really a nice addition if it agrees with u.hows it going with the var?I have a nice lil stockpile of that Ive been saving for when I feel Ive gotten big enough,not sure that day will ever come LOL !!





Haha I love var!! Yesterday’s arm pump was awesome. Although last time I ran it on a cut so will be interesting to see if I see any differences in the bulk. I also worked my Way up to 100 and this time I’m staying at 50. 

What I’m really excited for is to try this npp for the first time


----------



## gkn525

HeyIm running npp for the first time aswell !!ran plenty of nandrolone deca over the years though.just got to thinkin,about half of the deca ester takes up the shot&it stays in system sooo long,i figured u get about the same amount from npp&its out of us much quicker.currently running=test e 200mg/wk,aquatest susp 50mg prwkt (4days/wk),npp 350mg/wk,hgh 3iu's 4days/wk,novalog pstwrkt 10iu's (4days/wk) we'll keep intouch brother.


----------



## Fitraver

Decided to up my test to 600. Oops  Npp landed and I should have it tomorrow. 

Updated cycle is:

510 dhb
600 test 
400 npp
50 var 

6 weeks left as of today.


----------



## gkn525

Nice.never tried the dhb.ran eq for the first time last year @600/wk with anadrol @100/day,[email protected]/wk.it was a really nice stack,only negative was the eq thinned out my hair,but dbo has never effected it.weird


----------



## Fitraver

After the rest day I’ve dropped to 202.8 this morning. Hitting my fasted cardio then just have one work meeting I gotta take from home even though it my off day. Back attack at the gym later.


----------



## IRONFIST

looking good FR! can see the changes in your pics so keep it going.


----------



## Fitraver

IRONFIST said:


> looking good FR! can see the changes in your pics so keep it going.





Appreciate it bro. 

How are things in your world?


----------



## Fitraver

Had been 6 weeks on my previous routine so time to switch it tho. Moved around a few lifts and added a couple new. Lifts were strong but may whatever is causing this radiating pain down my hamstrings needs to go away. It effects me bad no matter what part I’m lifting 

11/10 - Back/Traps/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #7)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2 minute rest between working sets*

Seated Rows: warmups: 90x15, 135x15, 180x13 ... working sets: 245x10, 260x8, 275x6, 275x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

Single Arm DB Rows: working sets: 110x10, 115x8, 120x6, 120x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

T Bar Rows: warmups: warmup: 90x15, 135x15, working sets: 205x10, 215x8, 225x6, 225x6 

Wide Grip Pull-ups/Chin-ups: working sets: bwx10-15x4

Rack Pulls: 225x8x2, 315x5x2, 365x3x2

Barbell Shrugs:  warmups: 135x25, 185x15 ... working sets: 225x15x4

Seated Shrug Machine: 90(each arm)x15x4

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

202.8 again today and I? think I’m finally going to have myself a cheat day after legs. Not sure what it will be yet but it’s been way too long! Stay tuned haha. 

No other real plans today except gym and food.


----------



## aon1

Fitraver said:


> 202.8 again today and I? think I’m finally going to have myself a cheat day after legs. Not sure what it will be yet but it’s been way too long! Stay tuned haha.
> 
> No other real plans today except gym and food.



If your thinking about the cheat meal then your craving.....eat your fill,get it out of your system,keep the balance ....then back to clean and training without the distraction of the cravings...


----------



## Fitraver

aon1 said:


> If your thinking about the cheat meal then your craving.....eat your fill,get it out of your system,keep the balance ....then back to clean and training without the distraction of the cravings...





Typically I would say we tbats he case haha but at 5500 cals a day I’m not really craving much. Just feel like Gavin a fun meal with the gf. Just getting Pizza Hut haha. She likes pizza.


----------



## Fitraver

Leg day done. Added some new lifts to the ham day. Now time for a cheat meal. Some buffalo chicken pizza from Pizza Hut!

11/11 - Legs (Hams)/Calves/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #7)

Lying Leg Curls: warmup sets: 80x15, 110x15 working sets: 185x10, 190x8, 195x6, 195x6 (drop set 95x12 on last set) (as many reps as I can with toes pointed then finish with them curled)

Hack Squats (normal/high): warmups: 90x15, 180x15, ... working sets: 335x10, 360x8, 380x6, 380x6 (rest pause (5-10 deep breaths) at end for 3 more reps)

Reverse Hack Squats (normal): warmups: 180x15 ... working sets: 270x15x2 (coulda done more), 360x10x2 (coulda done more)

Standing Leg Curls: warmups: working sets: 80x15 (going for 10), 100x8, 110x6, 110x6 

Cable Pull Throughs: 82.5x15x3 (cage rack)

Seated Calf Raises: 90x20x4 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Smith Machine Calf Raises: 155x25x4 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes *did 40 min hiking this week*


----------



## Fitraver

203.4 today. Muffins his morning then shoulders later. I think my e2 is still high so bumped up my adex a little more. Want that under control as this npp starts to build up because I don’t want prolactin issues. Probably will pulls bloods later next week on just the e2. 

Happy Sunday people.


----------



## Fitraver

Stole some stuff from John Meadows for my new Shoulder routine and holy balls. My shoulders are FRIED! Gunna feel this tomorrow. 

11/12 - Shoulders/Forearms/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #7)

Over and Back Barbell Shoulder Press: warmups: 45x10, 65x10, ... working sets: 105x9, 105x8x3 (going for 8-12)

Wide Grip Shoulder Press: 65x12x3

JM Swing DB Side Raises: warmup: 20x15x2 ... working sets: 50x35x3 (drop 20x15x3 - every 5th Rep hold for pause at top)

Machine Side Raises: 40x35x3

6 Way DB Raises: working sets: 10x10x3 (seated lateral raise, and during the contracted portion, swing your arms around straight out in front of you. You then raise them straight up over your head before you reverse your actions. Bring your arms back down in front of you, swing around to the side, then lower back to starting position)

Bent Over Cable Rear Delt Flyes: 10x35x4 

Incline Bench Hanging Rear Delt Swings: working sets: 35x60 (partial reps) drop 25x30 (partial reps) drop 15. x10 (full reps and flex for 2 seconds at top)

Barbell Wrist Curls: 20x10x2

Barbell Reverse Wrist Curls: 10x10x2

Decline Crunches: bwx30x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3 (straight legs)

Cable Side Crunches: 70x15x3

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys!! I did it 205.4 today!! Man I am not gunna lie. Idk how I’m gunna make it to 215 lol. I am so ready to be done with bulking. I hate this look. Little under 6 weeks left then 5-6 weeks of cruising. Let’s see if I make it :/

Off to work then chest later. Will be a new lift routine just haven’t made it yet. 

Ready for this week to be over already.


----------



## Fitraver

Well, I’m sold on John Meadows. My chest was on FIRE from the get go. Those twist presses light you up and love the variation on other lifts I don’t normally do. Chest is dunzo. 

11/6 - Chest/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #7)

DB Twist Press: 30x15, 40x15 ... working sets: 60x10, 70x10x4 (slow solid reps, really focus on squeeze at the top) (full stretch at bottom, press up and twist pinkies in towards each other at top the top)

Incline Barbell Press: 95x15 ... working sets: 195x10, 200x8, 205x6, 210x6 (2-3 inches above chest and 3/4 way up not full lockout)

Smith Decline Bench Press (wide grip): warmup: 135x40 ... working sets: 185x25, 195x20, 210x12, 220x8 (drop 185x8, drop 135x8, widen grip same weight 135x8) (touch chest but only go 3/4 way up not full lockout)

DB Flat Bench Press: 75x6x4 (drop 35x8) (slow solid reps) (pause at bottom for 2 seconds then explode up)

Peck Deck Flyes: x25x3

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

205.6 today!! Tossed in another .6cc into my right delt. If I’m doing npp and only small amounts like that am I okay just rotating shoulders eod or do I need to add another spot? Using my ass cheeks already and vg once. So could add other vg and have 3 spots for eod...

Quads and calves later today.


----------



## Fitraver

Tough ass leg day John Meadows style. 

11/14 - Legs/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #7)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Lying Leg Curls: warmup sets: 80x20, 80x20 ... working sets: 140x15, 145x12, 155x8, 150x10 (drop 110x10, drop 70x10 add weight 85x25 partials at the bottom. Only coming up about 2-3 inches) (keep toes pointed on as many reps as you can before curling them up - much harder this way so less weight than before)

Barbell Stiff Legged Deads: warmup sets: 45x20, 45x20 ... working sets: 115x10, 135x10(super slow, really flex glutes and hams on each rep)

Leg Press: warmups: start with 1 plate on each side and keeping adding 1 to each side until warmed up ... working sets: 540x10, 630x10x2 3 second negative then explode up on each rep, super deep and controlled reps)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad*

Hack Squat: 345x10x3 (On the third set, use the same weight, but go down all the way and pause, then drive the weight back up hard. Keep TUT and dont lockout do not lock out. Do the 10 reps, then cut the weight in half and do 15 more reps)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad, repeat twice*

Standing Calf Raises: 150x10x4

Ss’d 

Tibia Raises: bwx25x4


----------



## Fitraver

205.8 today and officially been 21 weeks since I ended my cut and on weekly average of my weights I am uk 21.37 lbs. So I have averaged right at a lb a week which was my goal to take it nice and slow. Hopefully under this fluff I have added some solid muscle. 

Work then arms later! My legs are on fire from Monday.


----------



## Fitraver

Arm day pump done. Felt damn good. Now finishing cardio. 

11/15 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #7)

*pair up bi/try lifts and rotate between back and forth each set - 30-45 second rest only)

Cross Body Hammer Curls: warmups: 15x10, 25x10 ... working sets: 35x10, 40x10x2 (let weight come all the way down and really force contraction hard at top ... hard grip on db throughout)

Rope Pressdowns: warmups: 40x15, 60x15 ... working sets: x12x4 (attach two ropes to make it longer, walk back fro pulley a bit and pull backwards)(squeeze hard at bottom for a second, keep elbows tight to side for good stretch)

Barbell Curls: warmups: 40x10 ... working sets: 60x8, 70x8x2 (3 second negative, keep perfect form)

Machine Dips: warmups: 110x15 ... working sets: 180x12, 190x10, 200x8 (don’t fully lockout, keep constant tension, 3 second negative)

Seated EZ Bar Preacher Curls: 50x8, 60x9x2 (going for 8) (squeeze hard at top, only come 90% down not fully extended)

Incline SkullCrushers: 50x15x3 (lower weight behind head and pause at stretched position for a second)

Prone Incline Bench DB Concentration Curls: 17.5x8x3 (keep weights pressed together, 20-30 second stretches after each)

Cable Kickbacks: x8x3

Leg Raises: bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Decline Crunches: Bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Pulldown Crunches: bwx15-20x2 (hang from bar and vacuum really blow all air out and pull abs to paint)

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys. We’re up again to 206.4 this am. Normally today would be a rest day but won’t be able to gym Sunday so gunna move everything up. 

Today will be back. Can it be the weekend yet?? Tired of work. Lol


----------



## Fitraver

Back day done. 

11/10 - Back/Traps/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #7)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2 minute rest between working sets*

Meadow Rows: warmups: 25x15, 25x15 ... working sets: 75x10x4 (pull with elbow)

DB Single Arm Dead Stop Rows: working sets: 115x8x3 (let db rest in floor at bottom of each rep so you can’t use momentum on way up, have to start from dead stop)

*fascia stretch for 1 minute each lat, twice*

Lat Pulldowns: 135x10x4 (facing away back curled over machine leg pad- neutral grip)

Stretchers: 90x12x2 (slow reps full stretch)

Heavy partial Pulldowns: 255x8x2 (pock a weight can’t do full re with but hold for huge stretch at top and only contract to top of head, then big stretch again for each rep)

Rack Pulls: 225x8x2, 315x5x2, 365x3x2 *did db pullovers this week - 65x10x3*

Barbell Shrugs:  warmups: 135x25, 185x15 ... working sets: 225x12x4 (3 second pause at top)

Seated Shrug Machine: 70(each arm)x12x3 (3 second pause at top)

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

It’s Friday!!! Wooo. Weight was 206.2 today. Work then a brutal leg session after. Then little ones bday celebration tonight and tomorrow and techno time Sunday. Bring on the weekend.


----------



## Fitraver

There were a couple ones I actually thought I was going to have to puke during this lift.  The TuT style of this lift I’m insane. 

11/17 - Legs/Calves/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #8)

*6 minutes warm up on bike*

Seated Leg Curls: warmup sets: 70x20, 110x20 working sets: 190x15, 200x12, 210x10, 110X35 (drop weight o a little lighter than what was started with and do 35 reps, use partials if can’t get 35 full) (as many reps as I can with toes pointed then finish with them curled if needed)

Squat (normal): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... worming sets: 315x15, 315x15, 225x25

Leg Press: warmups: start with 1 plate on each side and keeping adding 1 to each side until warmed up ... working sets: 630x16x3 (weight should be one normally done for 12 reps, keep constant tension no locking out, really work lower half of movement and use hands to assist if needed)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad*

Hack Squats (normal/high): warmups: 90x20 ... working sets: 360x8x3 (pause at bottom of each rep for a second then explode up but not to full lockout then back down, keep constant TUT for all 8 reps)

DB Stiff Legged Deads: 60x12x3 (don’t come all the way up and bend knees slightly at bottom of rep, focus pushing hips back and keeping dbs up against you)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad, repeat twice*

Seated Calf Raises: 90x20x5 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

205.2. Got in one meal then will get in another before an early morning shoulder session. Followed by sushi and family time for the Little’s ones bday. 

Happy Saturday people.


----------



## Fitraver

Smashed caps, now time to devour a lot of sushi. I’m thinking 4 rolls minimum. 

11/18 - Shoulders/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #8)

Over and Back Barbell Shoulder Press: warmups: 45x10, 65x10, ... working sets: 105x12, 105x11, 105x8x2 (going for 8-12) (Press up in front, then lower behind head and press up again ... hats 1 rep*

Wide Grip Shoulder Press: 75x12, 80x12x2 (hands all the way out wide, lower all the way to chest)

JM Swing DB Side Raises: warmup: 20x15x2 ... working sets: 50x35x3 (drop 20x15x3 - every 5th Rep hold for pause at top)

Machine Side Raises: 40x35x3

6 Way DB Raises: working sets: 10x10x3 (seated lateral raise, and during the contracted portion, swing your arms around straight out in front of you. You then raise them straight up over your head before you reverse your actions. Bring your arms back down in front of you, swing around to the side, then lower back to starting position)

Bent Over Cable Rear Delt Flyes: 10x35x4 *did seated bent over db rear delt Flyes this week 20x35x3*

Incline Bench Hanging Rear Delt Swings: working sets: 35x60 (partial reps) drop 25x30 (partial reps) drop 15. x10 (full reps and flex for 2 seconds at top)

Decline Crunches: bwx30x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3 (straight legs)

Cable Side Crunches: 70x15x3

Fasted Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

205.4. Muffins. Then techno time!! Dancing the day away no way I get in all my cals since it’s 12-12 lol.


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys. Damn! I’m 204.6 lost weight at the rave cuz I didn’t get in near my daily macros haha. Back at it today. 

Hoping to make it to chest later but I am riding the struggle bus hard at work. Got about 3 hours sleep lol.


----------



## Fitraver

For a post race lift on 3 hours sleep, I’ll take it. Weights were as good as last week and some better. 

11/13 - Chest/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #8)

DB Twist Press: 30x15, 40x15 ... working sets: 70x10x4 (slow solid reps, really focus on squeeze at the top) (full stretch at bottom, press up and twist pinkies in towards each other at top the top)

Incline Barbell Press: 95x15 ... working sets: 200x10, 205x7 (going for 8), 210x6, 135xfail (2-3 inches above chest and 3/4 way up not full lockout)

DB Flat Bench Press: 80x8x2, 80x7x2 (going for 6) (drop 35x8, 40x8x3) (slow solid reps) (pause at bottom for 2 seconds then explode up)

Smith Decline Bench Press (wide grip): warmup: 135x40 ... working sets: 185x25, 195x20, 210x12, 220x8 (drop 185x8, drop 135x8, widen grip same weight 135x8) (touch chest but only go 3/4 way up not full lockout)

Peck Deck Flyes: 130x25x3

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes *skipped cardio since raving this weekend*


----------



## Fitraver

Man I did not want to get up this morning  205.8 today. Climbing back up. Although Friday and Saturday are race days again, soooooo we shall see what my weight looks like on Sunday :/. I’ll do my best to get them in. 

I also decided I think I am going to drop the dhb down to 350 a week vs the 510 for these last 4 weeks. Wanna see if that helps my bp at all. Was debating dropping it altogether but gunna try this first. 

Legs today for me then family time.


----------



## Fitraver

Leg day done!! 

11/21 - Legs/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #8)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Lying Leg Curls: warmup sets: 80x20, 80x20 ... working sets: 140x15, 145x12, 155x8, 150x10 (drop 110x10, drop 70x10 add weight 85x25 partials at the bottom. Only coming up about 2-3 inches) (keep toes pointed on as many reps as you can before curling them up - much harder this way so less weight than before)

Barbell Stiff Legged Deads: warmup sets: 45x20, 45x20 ... working sets: 135x10x2 (super slow, really flex glutes and hams on each rep)

Leg Press: warmups: start with 1 plate on each side and keeping adding 1 to each side until warmed up ... working sets: 630x10, 720x10x2 (3 second negative then explode up on each rep, super deep and controlled reps)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad*

Hack Squat: 385x10, 405x10x2 (On the third set, use the same weight, but go down all the way and pause, then drive the weight back up hard. Keep TUT and dont lockout do not lock out. Do the 10 reps, then cut the weight in half and do 15 more reps)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad, repeat twice*

Standing Calf Raises: 150x10x5


----------



## Fitraver

Afternoon guys. Was 205.8 this morning. Just got done with work now one for some arms. 

2 more days to the rave!!!


----------



## Fitraver

Arm supersets. Amazing pump. 

11/22 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #8)

*pair up bi/try lifts and rotate between back and forth each set - 30-45 second rest only)

Cross Body Hammer Curls: warmups: 15x15, 25x15 ... working sets: 40x10x4 (let weight come all the way down and really force contraction hard at top ... hard grip on db throughout)

Ss’d

Rope Pressdowns: warmups: 40x15, 60x15 ... working sets: 90x12x4 (attach two ropes to make it longer, walk back fro pulley a bit and pull backwards)(squeeze hard at bottom for a second, keep elbows tight to side for good stretch)

Barbell Curls: warmups: 40x10 ... working sets: 70x8x3 (3 second negative, keep perfect form)

Ss’d

Machine Dips: warmups: 110x15 ... working sets: 185x12, 200x10, 210x8 (don’t fully lockout, keep constant tension, 3 second negative)

Seated EZ Bar Preacher Curls: 60x9x3 (going for 8) (squeeze hard at top, only come 90% down not fully extended)

Ss’d

Incline SkullCrushers: 50x15x3 (lower weight behind head and pause at stretched position for a second)

Prone Incline Bench DB Concentration Curls: 17.5x10x3 (going for 8) (keep weights pressed together, 20-30 second stretches after each)

Ss’d

Cable Kickbacks: 20x8x3

Leg Raises: bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Decline Crunches: Bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Pulldown Crunches: bwx15-20x2 (hang from bar and vacuum really blow all air out and pull abs to paint)

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Happy thanksgiving guys!! Everyone have a great one. 

206.8 today, another new high  should be even higher tomorrow after a big meal day today for thanksgiving. 

Back workout here soon then Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Fitraver

Knocked out this entire lift in 40 minutes. Rest was basically nothing. Cardio skipped. Time to go shower then smash Cracker Barrel. 

11/23 - Back/Traps/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #9)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2 minute rest between working sets*

Meadow Rows: warmups: 25x15, 25x15 ... working sets: 75x10x4 (pull with elbow)

DB Single Arm Dead Stop Rows: working sets: 115x8x3 (let db rest in floor at bottom of each rep so you can’t use momentum on way up, have to start from dead stop)

*fascia stretch for 1 minute each lat, twice*

Lat Pulldowns: 135x13x2, 135x12x2 (going for 10) (facing away back curled over machine leg pad- neutral grip)

Stretchers: 90x12x2 (slow reps full stretch)

Heavy partial Pulldowns: 255x8x2 (pick a weight you can’t do full rep with but hold for huge stretch at top and only contract to top of head, then big stretch again for each rep)

Rack Pulls: 225x8x2, 315x5x2, 365x3x2 *did db pullovers this week - 65x10x3*

Barbell Shrugs:  warmups: 135x25, 185x15 ... working sets: 225x12x4 (3 second pause at top)

Seated Shrug Machine: 70(each arm)x12x3 (3 second pause at top)

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Well, guess I did thanksgiving wrong cuz I lost weight down to 206.2 lol. Got in one meal and the rest will just be random stuff on the road. No diet next 3 days. Raving all night tonight and tomorrow. Can’t wait!!


----------



## squatster

Fitraver said:


> Well, guess I did thanksgiving wrong cuz I lost weight down to 206.2 lol. Got in one meal and the rest will just be random stuff on the road. No diet next 3 days. Raving all night tonight and tomorrow. Can’t wait!!


Good man
Never skip thanksgiving or Holliday meals for a diet.
If your a pro and have a few weeks to a show then you need to skip out but all us normal people - God to see you ate man
Gave chum raving brotha
I am saying the raving thing with out looking at what you are on -opps


----------



## Victory

What rave? All nighter? I used to do that a lot but for progress it would be 2 steps forwards and 2 back every week I done that. Especially if you do the things I did in the past.


----------



## Fitraver

Morning everyone. I made it through the rave and back to reality. I was down to 201.2 yesterday but had a few big meals out on the drive one and was 204.6 today. 

Work today and then getting in chest later. Happy to be back in the gym after 3 days off.


----------



## Fitraver

Victory said:


> What rave? All nighter? I used to do that a lot but for progress it would be 2 steps forwards and 2 back every week I done that. Especially if you do the things I did in the past.





I go to one every few months. We party but it’s or only release. Other than that we’re super strict. No drinking or anything. It was a festival in Cali.


----------



## Fitraver

Got in my chest. Was tired as hell from hardly any sleep the previous two days but made it happen. 

11/27 - Chest/Cardio (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #9)

DB Twist Press: 30x15, 40x15 ... working sets: 70x10x2, 75x10x2 (slow solid reps, really focus on squeeze at the top) (full stretch at bottom, press up and twist pinkies in towards each other at top the top)

Incline Barbell Press: 95x15 ... working sets: 200x10, 205x7 (going for 8), 210x6, 135xfail (2-3 inches above chest and 3/4 way up not full lockout)

DB Flat Bench Press: 80x9 (going for 6), 85x6x3 (drop 35x8, 40x8x3) (slow solid reps) (pause at bottom for 2 seconds then explode up)

Smith Decline Bench Press (wide grip): warmup: 135x40 ... working sets: 185x25, 195x20, 210x12, 220x8 (drop 185x8, drop 135x8, widen grip same weight 135x8) (touch chest but only go 3/4 way up not full lockout)

Peck Deck Flyes: 130x25x3

Uphill Walk: 25 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

204 today. Think it’s time to lay off cardio for awhile. Might drop it down to 20 min 2-3x a week now. Got like 3.5 weeks left on this blast to pack on as much as I can. 

Leg gains today after a miserable day at work. Man I am still tired from the weekend. I could have slept all day.


----------



## Fitraver

Wa literally falling asleep at my desk at work I’m so damn exhausted but still made myself get in my lift. Gotta get it done. 

11/28 -Legs/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #9)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Lying Leg Curls: warmup sets: 80x20, 80x20 ... working sets: 140x15, 145x12, 155x8, 150x10 (drop 110x10, drop 70x10 add weight 85x25 partials at the bottom. Only coming up about 2-3 inches) (keep toes pointed on as many reps as you can before curling them up - much harder this way so less weight than before)

Barbell Stiff Legged Deads: warmup sets: 45x20, 45x20 ... working sets: 155x10x2 (super slow, really flex glutes and hams on each rep)

Leg Press: warmups: start with 1 plate on each side and keeping adding 1 to each side until warmed up ... working sets: 720x10, 765x10x2 (3 second negative then explode up on each rep, super deep and controlled reps)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad*

Hack Squat: 405x10x3 (On the third set, use the same weight, but go down all the way and pause, then drive the weight back up hard. Keep TUT and dont lockout do not lock out. Do the 10 reps, then cut the weight in half and do 15 more reps)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad, repeat twice*

Standing Calf Raises: 150x10x5


----------



## Fitraver

204.6 today and another shit day at work ahead. Just want this day to be done and to kill some arms.  Then chill on the couch and relax. 

Happy hump day.


----------



## Fitraver

Haven’t posted a pic in forever cuz I’m a fatass right now but thought I’d get one up. Arm day done. Good pump. 



11/29 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #9)

*rotate bi and tri exercises - 2 min rest between sets)

Cross Body Hammer Curls: warmups: 15x15, 25x15 ... working sets: 40x10x4 (let weight come all the way down and really force contraction hard at top ... hard grip on db throughout)

Rope Pressdowns: warmups: 40x15, 60x15 ... working sets: 90x12x4 (attach two ropes to make it longer, walk back fro pulley a bit and pull backwards)(squeeze hard at bottom for a second, keep elbows tight to side for good stretch)

Barbell Curls: warmups: 40x10 ... working sets: 70x8x3 (3 second negative, keep perfect form)

Machine Dips: warmups: 110x15 ... working sets: 190x12, 205x10, 220x8 (don’t fully lockout, keep constant tension, 3 second negative)

Seated EZ Bar Preacher Curls: 70x8x3 (squeeze hard at top, only come 90% down not fully extended)

Incline SkullCrushers: 60x12x3 (lower weight behind head and pause at stretched position for a second)

Prone Incline Bench DB Concentration Curls: 20x8x3 (keep weights pressed together, 20-30 second stretches after each)

Cable Kickbacks: 20x8x3

Leg Raises: bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Decline Crunches: Bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Pulldown Crunches: bwx15-20x2 (hang from bar and vacuum really blow all air out and pull abs to paint)


----------



## Fitraver

Got back up to 206 today. That bite of coolie dough I had last night musta helped  off to work then a full rest day for me. ALMOST FRIDAY!


----------



## Fitraver

206 again this morning. TGIF I’m ready for work to be done so I can go get in back!! No big plans this weekend but likely going to have to work on stuff at home for my job. Sucks lol


----------



## Fitraver

Took my measurements today and was pretty pumped. It’s been 9.5 weeks since my last ones and my arms are up .5” to 16.5 each and my chest and thighs are both up 2”. All my measurements are even better than they were at the end of my last bulk as well. Still got 3 weeks left too and 5 cruising before a cut. 

Blasted back today. 

12/2 - Back/Traps (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #10)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2 minute rest between working sets*

Meadow Rows: warmups: 25x15, 25x15 ... working sets: 80x10x4 (pull with elbow)

DB Single Arm Dead Stop Rows: working sets: 115x8x3 (let db rest in floor at bottom of each rep so you can’t use momentum on way up, have to start from dead stop)

*fascia stretch for 1 minute each lat, twice*

Lat Pulldowns: 150x10x4 (facing away back curled over machine leg pad- neutral grip)

Stretchers: 90x12x2 (slow reps full stretch)

Heavy partial Pulldowns: 255x8x2 (pick a weight you can’t do full rep with but hold for huge stretch at top and only contract to top of head, then big stretch again for each rep)

Rack Pulls: 225x8x2, 315x5x2, 365x3x2

Barbell Shrugs:  warmups: 135x25 (no pause) ... working sets: 135x12x3 (3 second pause at top)

Seated Shrug Machine: 90(each arm)x10x3 (3 second pause at top)


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys. Still at 206 this am. Hesitant to post these, but here’s my fluffy self this am. 

Will be legs and chest meal later I think.


----------



## Fitraver

Leg day done. Now headed to pickup my pizza cheat meal!! Mmmmmm

12/2 - Legs/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #10)

*6 minutes warm up on bike*

Seated Leg Curls: warmup sets: 70x20, 110x20 working sets: 210x10, 220x8, 230x6, 110X35 (drop weight to a little lighter than what was started with and do 35 reps, use partials if can’t get 35 full) (as many reps as I can with toes pointed then finish with them curled if needed)

Leg Press: warmups: start with 1 plate on each side and keeping adding 1 to each side until warmed up ... working sets: 720x16x3 (weight should be one normally done for 12 reps, keep constant tension no locking out, really work lower half of movement and use hands to assist if needed)

Squat (normal): warmups: 135x15, 185x15, 225x15 ... worming sets: 315x15, 315x15, 135xfail

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad*

Hack Squats (normal/high): warmups: 90x20 ... working sets: 360x8x3 (pause at bottom of each rep for a second then explode up but not to full lockout then back down, keep constant TUT for all 8 reps)

DB Stiff Legged Deads: 60x12x3 (don’t come all the way up and bend knees slightly at bottom of rep, focus pushing hips back and keeping dbs up against you)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad, repeat twice*

Seated Calf Raises: 90x20x5 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)


----------



## Fitraver

Oh. My. God. This was the best buffalo chicken pizza I’ve ever had. I legit sat in my car in the parking lot and ate it cuz I was so hungry. Got 2/3 done. Will finish the rest when I get one. Dipping in ranch ... heaven. Great cheat choice. I damn well better be like 208 tomorrow min.


----------



## Fitraver

I hit 208.2 this morning due to that cheat meal last!! Uncharted territory for me haha. Ever so close to that 210 Mark!! 

Will be making my typical Sunday muffins here soon and then off to give blood. My 8 weeks is up and I can give again. 

Training will be shoulders later and likely some more working from home . Next week is gunna suck at work.


----------



## Fitraver

Shoulder work with a side of abs is complete. Now to prep some rice and red potatoes. 

12/3 - Shoulders/Abs (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #10)

Over and Back Barbell Shoulder Press: warmups: 45x10, 65x10, ... working sets: 105x12, 105x11, 105x8x2 (going for 8-12) (Press up in front, then lower behind head and press up again ... hats 1 rep*

Wide Grip Shoulder Press: 85x12x3 (hands all the way out wide, lower all the way to chest)

JM Swing DB Side Raises: warmup: 20x15x2 ... working sets: 50x35x3 (used to pre-exhaust the delts) (drop 20x15x3 - every 5th Rep hold for pause at top)

Machine Side Raises: 40x35x3

6 Way DB Raises: working sets: 10x10x3 (seated lateral raise, and during the contracted portion, swing your arms around straight out in front of you. You then raise them straight up over your head before you reverse your actions. Bring your arms back down in front of you, swing around to the side, then lower back to starting position)

Bent Over Cable Rear Delt Flyes: 30x10x4 

Incline Bench Hanging Rear Delt Swings: working sets: 35x60 (partial reps) drop 25x30 (partial reps) drop 15x10 (full reps and flex for 2 seconds at top)

Decline Crunches: bwx20-25x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3 (straight legs)

Cable Side Crunches: 70x15x3


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys ... 209.2 today, still trending up after that pizza. Can not believe I am close to saying I am 210. So crazy to think after being 150 a few weeks shy of a year and a half ago. Been quite the journey. 

Gotta give a presentation today at work so will just be glad when today is over and I can get to my chest work at the gym. 17 days left on this blast, gotta make the most of it.


----------



## Fitraver

Chest day smashed. 

12/4 - Chest (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #10)

DB Twist Press: 30x15, 40x15 ... working sets: 75x10x4 (slow solid reps, really focus on squeeze at the top) (full stretch at bottom, press up and twist pinkies in towards each other at top the top)

Incline Barbell Press: 95x15 ... working sets: 200x10, 205x8, 210x6x2 (2-3 inches above chest and 3/4 way up not full lockout)

DB Flat Bench Press: 85x8, 85x7x3 (going for 6) (drop 40x8x4) (slow solid reps) (pause at bottom for 2 seconds then explode up)

Decline Hammer Press Machine: warmup: 70(each arm)x15 ... working sets: 135x12x3 

Peck Deck Flyes: 250x8x3


----------



## Fitraver

Fuuuuuuuck I feel gross this morning lol. 209.6. Feel like a walking Michelin man lolol. I honestly cannot fathom what those guys feel like at 275+ or fuck even 250 for that matter. Does somebody put on your socks and shoes for you? I feel like I almost need someone to do that for me now [emoji23][emoji23]

Anywayyyyy another crap day at work and then kegs. Come on Friday. 3 day weekend for me this week.


----------



## Fitraver

Switched up leg Press cu the dude was taking an eternity and did splits instead. Solid session. 

12/5 -Legs/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #10)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Lying Leg Curls: warmup sets: 80x20, 80x20 ... working sets: 145x14 (going for 12) 150x12, 155x8x2 (drop 110x10, drop 70x10 add weight 85x25 partials at the bottom. Only coming up about 2-3 inches) (keep toes pointed on as many reps as you can before curling them up - much harder this way so less weight than before)

Barbell Stiff Legged Deads: warmup sets: 45x20, 45x20 ... working sets: 155x10x2 (super slow, really flex glutes and hams on each rep)

Leg Press: warmups: start with 1 plate on each side and keeping adding 1 to each side until warmed up ... working sets: 720x10, 765x10x2 (3 second negative then explode up on each rep, super deep and controlled reps) *did after hack this week and did split squat 60x8x3 *

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad*

Hack Squat: 405x10, 430x10x2 (On the third set, use the same weight, but go down all the way and pause, then drive the weight back up hard. Keep TUT and dont lockout do not lock out. Do the 10 reps, then cut the weight in half and do 15 more reps)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad, repeat twice*

Standing Calf Raises: 150x10x5


----------



## Fitraver

Morning everyone. 209 today. Just waiting on that 210 mark lol. Ready for this work week to be over. Only 2 days left. 

I’ll be getting in some hump day arm gains later.


----------



## Fitraver

Pump today was awesome. As good as I’ve had in awhile. 

12/6 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #10)

*rotate bi and tri exercises - 2-3 min rest between sets)

Cross Body Hammer Curls: warmups: 15x15, 25x15 ... working sets: 40x10, 45x10x3 (let weight come all the way down and really force contraction hard at top ... hard grip on db throughout)

Rope Pressdowns: warmups: 40x15, 60x15 ... working sets: 90x12x4 (attach two ropes to make it longer, walk back fro pulley a bit and pull backwards)(squeeze hard at bottom for a second, keep elbows tight to side for good stretch)

Barbell Curls: warmups: 40x10 ... working sets: 70x8x3 (3 second negative, keep perfect form)

Machine Dips: warmups: 110x15 ... working sets: 190x12, 210x10, 230x8 (don’t fully lockout, keep constant tension, 3 second negative)

Seated EZ Bar Preacher Curls: 70x8-10x3 (squeeze hard at top, only come 90% down not fully extended)

Overhead Cable Extensions: 150x10x3 (lower weight behind head and pause at stretched position for a second)

High Cable Curls: 30x10x3 (focus on contracting where bicep is at shortest ... with elbow elevated and almost behind head ... slow reps under full control)

Single Arm Cable Extensions: 35x10x3

Leg Raises: bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Decline Crunches: Bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Pulldown Crunches: bwx15-20x2 (hang from bar and vacuum really blow all air out and pull abs to paint)


----------



## Fitraver

209.2 and wahooo it’s my Friday. But still a very busy day to get through first. And sure I’ll still have to log on tomorrow but whatever at least I’ll be home. 

Today is a full rest day. Officially 2 weeks left on my Blast  but that’s okay cuz I am damn ready to cut lol


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys! 209.6 today and I’m off work!! Woooooo. I’ll be playing some Mario Odyssey all day then back session later! Massage tomorrow! Yay weekend!


----------



## Fitraver

Just finished up my back lift. Went really well, but I gotta give some props to this guy who was squatting. He was legit pausing at the bottom with his ass pretty much touching the floor and squatting 340. Now he was only doing 1 rep, but I can’t even get in that position with no weight without falling over. This shit was impressive. Also my knees hurt just watching lol. 

12/9 - Back/Traps (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #11)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2-3 minute rest between working sets*

Meadow Rows: warmups: 25x15, 25x15 ... working sets: 80x10x4 (pull with elbow)

DB Single Arm Dead Stop Rows: working sets: 115x8x3 (let db rest in floor at bottom of each rep so you can’t use momentum on way up, have to start from dead stop)

*fascia stretch for 1 minute each lat, twice*

Lat Pulldowns: 150x10x4 (facing away back curled over machine leg pad- neutral grip)

Stretchers: 105x10x2 (slow reps full stretch)

Rack Pulls: 225x8x2, 315x5x2, 365x3x2

Barbell Shrugs:  warmups: 135x25 (no pause) ... working sets: 135x12x3 (3 second pause at top)

Seated Shrug Machine: 90(each arm)x10x3 (3 second pause at top)


----------



## Fitraver

Morning fellas. 

209.6 again today and off to get a massage. I’m thinking I prolly need a cheat meal today after legs, don’t you guys agree?


----------



## Fitraver

Leg day done. Now pizza and wings. 

12/9 - Legs/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #11)

*6 minutes warm up on bike*

Seated Leg Curls: warmup sets: 70x20, 110x20 working sets: 215x10, 225x8, 235x6, 110X35 (drop weight to a little lighter than what was started with and do 35 reps, use partials if can’t get 35 full) (as many reps as I can with toes pointed then finish with them curled if needed)

Squat (normal): warmups: 135x10, 225x10 ... worming sets: 335x10x3

Leg Press: warmups: start with 1 plate on each side and keeping adding 1 to each side until warmed up ... working sets: 720x16x3 (weight should be one normally done for 12 reps, keep constant tension no locking out, really work lower half of movement and use hands to assist if needed)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad*

Hack Squats (normal/high): warmups: 90x20 ... working sets: 360x8x3 (pause at bottom of each rep for a second then explode up but not to full lockout then back down, keep constant TUT for all 8 reps)

DB Stiff Legged Deads: 60x12x3 (don’t come all the way up and bend knees slightly at bottom of rep, focus pushing hips back and keeping dbs up against you)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad, repeat twice*

Seated Calf Raises: 115x12x5 (lower all the way down, explode up and old contraction for 3 seconds)


----------



## Fitraver

211 today. These pizza cheat meals are really doing it lol. 

No big plans for today. Just hanging out getting my meals in (and yes if muffin morning lol) then hitting shoulders later.


----------



## Fitraver

Did a couple diff lifts for shoulders to start today cuz people were on my shit and I didn’t wanna wait lol. 

12/10 - Shoulders/Abs (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #11)

Over and Back Barbell Shoulder Press: warmups: 45x10, 65x10, ... working sets: 105x12, 105x11, 105x8x2 (going for 8-12) (Press up in front, then lower behind head and press up again ... hats 1 rep *did Hammer Press this week warmups: 45(each arm)x15, 60x15 ... working sets: 95x10x4*

Wide Grip Shoulder Press: 85x12x3 (hands all the way out wide, lower all the way to chest) *did standing dB Press this week warmups: 35x10 ... working sets: 60x10x4 (slow full reps) 

JM Swing DB Side Raises: warmup: 20x15x2 ... working sets: 50x35x3 (used to pre-exhaust the delts) (drop 20x15x3 - every 5th Rep hold for pause at top)

Machine Side Raises: 90x12x3 (hold for 3 second pause at top)

6 Way DB Raises: working sets: 10x10x3 (seated lateral raise, and during the contracted portion, swing your arms around straight out in front of you. You then raise them straight up over your head before you reverse your actions. Bring your arms back down in front of you, swing around to the side, then lower back to starting position)

Bent Over Cable Rear Delt Flyes: 30x10x4 

Prone Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises: working sets: 20x15, 25x12x2

Decline Crunches: bwx20-25x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3 (straight legs)

Cable Side Crunches: 70x15x3


----------



## Fitraver

Well friends. Idk how I’m even saying this but my weight today is 212.4. My body somehow went from being stalled to up 6lbs in a like 10 days. Clearly it decided to hold onto some water lol. 

Crazy day at work ahead, running super late :/. Chest later!


----------



## Fitraver

Chest in the books. 

12/11 - Chest (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #11)

DB Twist Press: 30x15, 40x15 ... working sets: 75x10x4 (slow solid reps, really focus on squeeze at the top) (full stretch at bottom, press up and twist pinkies in towards each other at top the top)

Incline Barbell Press: 95x15 ... working sets: 200x10, 205x8, 210x6, 215x6 (2-3 inches above chest and 3/4 way up not full lockout)

DB Flat Bench Press: 90x7 (going for 6), 90x6x2 (drop 40x8x3) (slow solid reps) (pause at bottom for 2 seconds then explode up)

Decline Hammer Press Machine: warmup: 70(each arm)x15 ... working sets: 135x10x3 

Peck Deck Flyes: 250x8x3


----------



## Fitraver

211.8 today and off to work. Not at all excited for it lol. Leg day number one of the week later. 9 more days of blasting.


----------



## Fitraver

Leg days complete. 

12/12 -Legs/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #11)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Lying Leg Curls: warmup sets: 80x20, 80x20 ... working sets: 150x12, 155x10, 160x8, 165x6m (drop 110x10, drop 70x10 add weight 85x25 partials at the bottom. Only coming up about 2-3 inches) (keep toes pointed on as many reps as you can before curling them up - much harder this way so less weight than before)

Barbell Stiff Legged Deads: warmup sets: 45x20, 45x20 ... working sets: 155x10x2 (super slow, really flex glutes and hams on each rep)

Leg Press: warmups: start with 1 plate on each side and keeping adding 1 to each side until warmed up ... working sets: 765x10x3 (3 second negative then explode up on each rep, super deep and controlled reps)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad*

Hack Squat: 430x10x3 (On the third set, use the same weight, but go down all the way and pause, then drive the weight back up hard. Keep TUT and dont lockout do not lock out. Do the 10 reps, then cut the weight in half and do 15 more reps)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad, repeat twice*

Standing Calf Raises: 150x10x5


----------



## Fitraver

212 today. Headed to work but popping right back out for bloods. Ended up just getting the full panel cuz it was basically just as cheap as only getting lipids and cmp so may as well. Kinda wanna see my e2 anyway. 

Arms later tonight. Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## Fitraver

Arm pump dunzo. 

12/13 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #11)

*rotate bi and tri exercises - 2-3 min rest between sets)

Cross Body Hammer Curls: warmups: 15x15, 25x15 ... working sets: 45x10x4 (let weight come all the way down and really force contraction hard at top ... hard grip on db throughout)

Rope Pressdowns: warmups: 40x15, 60x10 ... working sets: 90x12x4 (attach two ropes to make it longer, walk back fro pulley a bit and pull backwards)(squeeze hard at bottom for a second, keep elbows tight to side for good stretch)

Barbell Curls: warmups: 40x10 ... working sets: 80x8x3 (3 second negative, keep perfect form)

Machine Dips: warmups: 110x15 ... working sets: 195x12, 215x10, 235x8 (don’t fully lockout, keep constant tension, 3 second negative)

Seated EZ Bar Preacher Curls: 70x10x3 (squeeze hard at top, only come 90% down not fully extended)

Overhead Cable Extensions: 150x10x3 (lower weight behind head and pause at stretched position for a second)

High Cable Curls: 30x10x3 (focus on contracting where bicep is at shortest ... with elbow elevated and almost behind head ... slow reps under full control)

Single Arm Cable Extensions: 35x10x3

Leg Raises: bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Decline Crunches: Bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Pulldown Crunches: bwx15-20x2 (hang from bar and vacuum really blow all air out and pull abs to paint)


----------



## Fitraver

213.2 today boys. That 215 may actually be reachable. No adjustments being made to the diet but weight still steadily climbing. Work than total rest day. Spend some time with my girl.


----------



## Fitraver

211.6 today. Dropped a little water. Work then back day is the plan. Some Mario Odyssey action later lol.


----------



## Fitraver

But a random back day today. Picked 4 lifts and dude 8-12 reps, to failure of course as usual. 

12/16 - Back/Traps (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #12)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2-3 minute rest between working sets*

*did random lift this week*

T-Bar Rows: warmup: 45x15, 90x10 ... working: 180x12x2, 205x10, 225x8 (bar weight not counted)

Wide Grip Pulldowns: warmup: 135x15 ... working: 210x12, 225x10, 240x8x2

Seated Rows (Underhand Grip on EZ Bar): warmup: 135x15 ... 210x12, 225x10, 240x8x2

Single Arm DB Rows: working: 105x12x3

Standing Shrug Machine: working: 90(each arm)x15x4


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys. 211.2 today. Going to see the new stars wars in a bit. Than getting in some gains later. Typically it would be kegs but my left hammy has been tender so think I may do chest!


----------



## Fitraver

Did chest to rest my left leg. Now for some kind of cheat meal. Already 1 meal behind from going to the movie. 

12/16 - Chest/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #12)

*skipped legs as hammy is tender, did chest instead*

Cables Flyes: warmup: 20x15, 40x10 ... working: 70x12, 80x10x3 (3 second negative, 2 second hold at contraction)

Bench Press: warmup: 95x12, 135x12, 185x8 ... working: 225x10-12x4

Incline DB Bench Press: 80x12x4

DB Flyes: 40x12x4 (3 second pause at bottom for a good stretch)

Seated Calf Raises: 90x15x4


----------



## Fitraver

Well guess my cheat didnt do too well. Only 212 today. Shoulders later and trip to see Santa.


----------



## Fitraver

12/17 - Shoulders/Abs (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #12)

*did random lift this week*

Seated DB Press: warmup: 25x15, 35x10, 45x8 ... working 75x10x4

Single Arm DB Side Raises: warmup: 25x15 ... working: 40x12x4

Single Arm Cable Front Raises: working: 30x12x4 (raise all the way above head)

Barbell Upright Rows: working: 70x12x4 (pause at top)

Rear Peck Deck Flyes: working: 145x12x4

*skipped abs*


----------



## Viking

Do you have pics from the start and now? How much have you progressed? What are your plans for next year?


----------



## Fitraver

Viking said:


> Do you have pics from the start and now? How much have you progressed? What are your plans for next year?





I’ll definitely post up some before and after. Will be an odd before and after haha. More used to the cutting ones vs the bulk ones but I’m almost up 35 lbs now so will be cool to see still. My plans now are to cruise for awhile then cut. I was debating doing a show, but I think I decided against it. Not 100% yet on that.


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys. 213.2 today. Tied my High again after last nights cheat pasta meal with cheesy garlic bread. Shirt work week this week. Headed home to spend time with the fam for a few weeks over the holiday. Workout will be chest later after what I’m sure will be a crazy busy day if work.


----------



## Fitraver

Did legs today and will do
Chest tomorrow. 

12/18 Legs/Calves (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #12) *did day early this week*

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Lying Leg Curls: warmup sets: 80x20, 80x20 ... working sets: 150x12, 155x10, 160x8, 165x6m (drop 110x10, drop 70x10 add weight 85x25 partials at the bottom. Only coming up about 2-3 inches) (keep toes pointed on as many reps as you can before curling them up - much harder this way so less weight than before)

Barbell Stiff Legged Deads: warmup sets: 45x20, 45x20 ... working sets: 155x10x2 (super slow, really flex glutes and hams on each rep) *did split squats this week*

Leg Press: warmups: start with 1 plate on each side and keeping adding 1 to each side until warmed up ... working sets: 765x10x3 (3 second negative then explode up on each rep, super deep and controlled reps)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad*

Hack Squat: 430x10x3 (On the third set, use the same weight, but go down all the way and pause, then drive the weight back up hard. Keep TUT and dont lockout do not lock out. Do the 10 reps, then cut the weight in half and do 15 more reps)

*1 min fascia stretch on each quad, repeat twice*

Standing Calf Raises: 150x10x5


----------



## Fitraver

213.6 today another new high. Nothing special today just work and then chest later. 2 days left on the blast. Ready to cruise for awhile.


----------



## Viking

Fitraver said:


> I’ll definitely post up some before and after. Will be an odd before and after haha. More used to the cutting ones vs the bulk ones but I’m almost up 35 lbs now so will be cool to see still. My plans now are to cruise for awhile then cut. I was debating doing a show, but I think I decided against it. Not 100% yet on that.



That would be good to see. Always interesting to see how far you have come. Pics are the best tool to use in this game as we often second guess ourselves. Keep going strong. I would hold off on a show until you are 100% ready. The issue with that is you need to hold the new mass for a long time so a show may not be on the cards for a few years. No point in dieting on new gains as you need to give your body time to adapt to that new weight otherwise it disappears and fast!


----------



## Fitraver

Viking said:


> That would be good to see. Always interesting to see how far you have come. Pics are the best tool to use in this game as we often second guess ourselves. Keep going strong. I would hold off on a show until you are 100% ready. The issue with that is you need to hold the new mass for a long time so a show may not be on the cards for a few years. No point in dieting on new gains as you need to give your body time to adapt to that new weight otherwise it disappears and fast!





It’s looking more like its not going to happen. I feel like even though my end of cycle bloods I just got look great (other than cholesterol lol) I need to give my body some off time and maintain his. I’m shooting for 6-8 weeks min before cutting. And if I was gunna do this show I just wouldn’t have time. I also feel like doing a show was an old dream of mine back when I was single and the gym was my whole life. I wanted to be a trainer and all that stuff, now even if I won a show it’s kinda like “okay, what now” lol. Like I don’t see that I’d get much out of it and I know I can get in that kinda shape, so ya not like I’m someone trying to prove something to myself.


----------



## Fitraver

Got in some solid chest work. 

12/19 - Chest (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #12)

*did random chest lift*

DB Twist Press: 35x10, 45x10 ... working sets: 75x10x4 (slow solid reps, really focus on squeeze at the top) (full stretch at bottom, press up and twist pinkies in towards each other at top the top)

Incline DB Bench Press: warmup: 50x10 ... working: 90x11x4

Decline DB Bench Press: 90x12x4

Peck Deck Flyes: 250x10x4


----------



## Fitraver

215 today!!!! Oddly enough, on the last day of my Blast I hit my goal (yeah I know originally I wanted 220 but don’t think thatll happen, although who knows with Xmas cookies and fudge lol. 

I’ll get an updated pic tomorrow morning and bizarre before and after or me up 35 lbs hahah. 

Today was last pin of npp and tomorrow will Be last of Test e. Will be switching back to my trt dose of 220 test c starting Monday. Thinking I will cruise for 6 weeks then shred up.


----------



## Fitraver

Arms blasted. 

12/20 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs (Bens Mass Gain Routine #2 - week #12)

*did random arm lift. Did all bi then tri*

High Cable Curls: warmup: 20x10x2 ... working: 40x10x3 (focus on contracting where bicep is at shortest ... with elbow elevated and almost behind head ... slow reps under full control)

Alt DB Curls: working: 35x12x3 (controller reps)

Barbell Curls: warmups: working: 80x8x3 (3 second negative, keep perfect form)

Seated Preacher Curl Machine: 50x10x3

Single Arm Cable Extensions: warmup: 20x10z2 ... 40x12, 45x10x3

Close Grip Bench Press: working: 135x10x3 (5 second negative, then explode out)

Tricep Extension Machine: working: 110xx3

Overhead Cable Extensions: 150x10x3 (lower weight behind head and pause at stretched position for a second)

Leg Raises: bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Decline Crunches: Bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)


----------



## Fitraver

215.2 today. Work and then headed home for Xmas. Will be good to see my fam and puppy!!


----------



## Fitraver

Well… my Blast is over, so here it is. My dreaded before and after lol. From 180 (lowest point after my cut) to 215.2 today (time between pics is 21 weeks and 3 days).

Can’t wait to cut. Now to try and maintain here the next 6 weeks before my cut blast. Christmas cookies may still help the gains


----------



## Fitraver

215.4 today. Diet will remain the same this next week, but I am going to add back in cardio. 5x a week at 20 min. See what hat does for me. Then adjust the diet from there to try to keep at this weight. Or at least above 210 for the cruise. 

Today is just puppy time and shopping with mom. Gunna look for some new gym clothes after using he same ones for 5 years lmao. Too fat for my cutoffs now, gotta save them for shredded season. [emoji23][emoji23]

Back session later. Walk with my puppy in the tundra. Life is good. Happy holidays.


----------



## Fitraver

This lift felt like shit today but got it in. Got a headache midway that was killing. 

12/23 - Back/Traps (random lifts)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2-3 minute rest between working sets*

T-Bar Rows: warmup: 45x15, 90x10 ... working: 180x12x2, 205x10, 225x8 (bar weight not counted) *back home weird Machine 135x12x4*

Wide Grip Pulldowns: warmup: 135x15 ... working: 210x12, 225x10, 240x8x2 *back home 210x11x4*

Seated Rows (Underhand Grip on EZ Bar): warmup: 135x15 ... 210x12, 225x10, 240x8x2

Single Arm DB Rows: working: 105x12x3

Standing Shrug Machine: working: 90(each arm)x15x4


----------



## psych

thats some good shit bro


----------



## Fitraver

psych said:


> thats some good shit bro





Thanks bro.


----------



## Fitraver

214.8 today. Not much except for sitting around and eating lmao. Cookies galore. 

Watching world dart championships right now on bbc and this is Fuckin wild. All the fans are dressed up in crazy outfits and just dancing and going crazy at all times. It’s such a drunk person sport and I love t haha. All the dart guys have massive beer bellies [emoji23][emoji23] very entertaining. 

Legs later for me.


----------



## Fitraver

Legs done. 

12/23 - Legs/Calves (random lifts)

Seated Leg Curls: warmup: 80x15x2 ... working: 180x12, 200x10x3 *back home gym*

Squats: warmup: 135x10, 225x10 ... working: 315x10x2, 225x20, 225x12

Hack Squat: warmup: 90 (weight only)x10 ... working: 2300x12x4 *back home gym*

Leg Extensions: 200x12x4 (3 second pause at top) *back home gym*

Seated Calf Raises: 90x15x4


----------



## Fitraver

Merry Christmas Eve guys!! We got snow so today will consist of taking my Samoyed out to play and early Xmas eve gains before the gym closes ... Shoulder day. 

Have a good one!! 

SANTA COMES TONIGHT!!


----------



## Fitraver

Christmas Eve shoulders and abs complete. 

12/24 - Shoulders/Abs (random lifts)

Standing Barbell Presses: warmup: 45x15, 95x10x2 ... working: 125x10x4

Seated DB Press: warmup: 35x10, 45x8 ... working 75x9, 75x8, 70x10x2

DB Side Raises: warmup: 25x15 ... working: 40x12x4

Seated DB Front Raises: working: 25x12, 30x10x3

Rear Peck Deck Flyes: working: 145x12x3 *back home gym*

Bent Over Rear Delt Cable Flyes: 22x10x3 *back home gym on weird rack*

Decline Bench Crunches: bwx20x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3


----------



## Fitraver

Merry Christmas all!! Fam time all day. Possibly a quick chest session if I make it. Jumanji later. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## Fitraver

Christmas chest gains in. Now for tons more cookies lol

12/25 - Chest (did random lifts)

Cable Flyes: warmup: 20x15, 30x15 ... working: 50x10x4 *back home gym*

DB Bench Press: 35x15 ... working: 100x10x2, 100x9x2

Incline DB Bench Press: warmup: working: 80x12x4

Decline Hammer Press: 90(each arm)x20, 135x10x3

Peck Deck Flyes: 145x20 drop 100x20


----------



## Fitraver

You guys may not believe it, but I’m actually not gunna weigh myself til I’m back home. This scale here my rents have is screwy so I’m saying fuck it. Which is hard for my ocd lol. 

Back to the daily grind of work then likely legs later.


----------



## Fitraver

Did some single Leg work today. Gunna focus more on that for awhile. I always forget to utilize that on legs and I know my right leg takes over on stuff like squat, presses and curls. Think this should help spark some growth super-setting some with both leg. 

12/26 Legs/Calves/Cardio (did random lifts)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Single Leg Lying Curls: warmup: 40x20x2 ... working sets: 90x10x4
Ss’d
Lying Leg Curls: working: 90x15x2
*back home gym*

Single Leg Press: warmup: 90x15x2 ... working: 180x12x4 *back home gym*

Single Leg Standing Hamstring Curls: working: 40x12x4 *back home gym*

Single Leg Extensions: working: 80x15x3
Ss’d
Leg Extensions: working: 150x15x3
*back home gym*

Single Leg Standing Calf Raises: 30x15x4 
Ss’d
Standing Calf Raises: working: 30x15x4
*back home gym*

Cardio: walked dog for 30 minutes


----------



## Fitraver

Arm pump done. Did my first real cardio session In Weeks [emoji31]

12/27 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs/Cardio (Random lifts)

High Cable Curls: warmup: 20x10x2 ... working: 40x10x3 (focus on contracting where bicep is at shortest ... with elbow elevated and almost behind head ... slow reps under full control)

Alt DB Curls: working: 35x12x3 (controlled reps)

Single Arm Seated Preacher Curl Machine: working: 35(each arm)x12x3 *back home gym*

Barbell Curls: working: 75x10x3 (3 second negative, keep perfect form)

Single Arm Cable Extensions: warmup: 20x10z2 ... 50x12x3 *back home gym*

Close Grip Bench Press: working: 135x10x3 (5 second negative, then explode out)

Reverse Grip Tricep Pressdowns: working: 120x12x3 *back home gym*

Overhead Cable Extensions: 150x10x3 (lower weight behind head and pause at stretched position for a second)

Leg Raises: bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Decline Crunches: Bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Cardio: 20 min uphill walk


----------



## Fitraver

Not much to update here. Work then rest day. Possibly may do back and take off Sunday instead. Getting a venison dinner tonight so that’s new.


----------



## Fitraver

Ended up getting in my back lift. Will take off Sunday instead since I’ll be traveling. 

12/26 - Back/Traps (random lifts) *day early*

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2-3 minute rest between working sets*

Lat Pulldown Machine (Single Arm): warmup: 45(each arm)x15x2 ... working: 90x12x4 *back home gym*

Seated Row Machine (single arm): 80(each arm)x12x4 *back home gym*

Wide Grip Pulldowns (Neutral Grip): working: 210x12, 210x11, 210x10x2 *back home gym*

Single Arm DB Rows: working: 90x12x3

Standing Shrug Machine: working: 90(each arm)x15x4


----------



## Fitraver

Short day at work today hopefully. Then another leg session. About all I got lol


----------



## Fitraver

Another leg day in the books. 

12/29 - Legs/Calves (random lifts)

Single Leg Seated Leg Curls: warmup: 50x15x2 ... working: 100x12x4
Ss’d
Seated Leg Curls: working: 100x15x4
*back home gym*

Split Squats: warmup: working: 55x12x4

Leg Press: working: 380x20, 580x12x3*back home gym*

Lying Leg Curls: working: 180x12x4 *back home gym*

Seated Calf Raises: 90x15x4


----------



## Fitraver

Morning fellas. 

No big plans for today. Just meals and shoulder session at some point. Tomorrow will be a rest day.


----------



## Fitraver

Delt work finished. Cheat meal soon. 

12/30 - Shoulders/Abs (random lifts)

Shoulder Press Machine: warmup: 45(each arm)x15x2 ... working: 90x15, 105x10x3 *back home gym*

Seated DB Side Raises: warmup: working: 30x12x4

DB Front Raises: working: 35x10x4

Standing Single Arm Presses: working: 50x15x4

Rear Peck Deck Flyes: working: 150x12x3 *back home gym*

Bent Over Rear Delt Cable Flyes: 22x10x3 *back home gym on weird rack*

Decline Bench Crunches: bwx20x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3


----------



## Fitraver

Morning boys. Have a safe and happy nye! Rest day for me today.


----------



## Fitraver

Happy New Year Guys. Today will be another rest for me. Tomorrow too since I have to travel. 3 days off in a row is unheard of for me lol.


----------



## Fitraver

All I have to say today guys is FUCK this cold. Get me home!


----------



## Fitraver

Was able to get in a quick chest lift after all. 

1/2 - Chest (did random lifts)

DB Bench Press: 45x15, 65x10 ... working: 100x11x4

Incline DB Bench Press: warmup: working: 85x12x4

Cable Flyes: warmup: working: 60x12x4 *back home gym*

Chest Press Machine: 160x10x4 *back home gym*


----------



## Fitraver

Well got back to my scale today. 209.2. So dropped a little water which I knew would happen going to a cruise. Plan is to hopefully hang here for several weeks then cut. Legs later today. Man it’s good to be home.


----------



## Fitraver

Leg day workout done. Still hitting the unilateral stuff. 

1/3 Legs/Calves (did random lifts)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Single Leg Lying Curls: warmup: 40x20x2 ... working sets: 95x10x4
Ss’d
Lying Leg Curls: working: 95x15x4

Single Leg Standing Hamstring Curls: working: 80x12x4 

Single Leg Press: warmup: 90x15x2 ... working: 180x12x4 *did Squats this week warmup: 135x10, 225x10 ... working: 315x10x3*

Single Leg Extensions: working: 90x15x3
Ss’d
Leg Extensions: working: 90x15x3

Single Leg Standing Calf Raises: 30x15x4 
Ss’d
Standing Calf Raises: working: 30x15x4


----------



## Fitraver

Weight this am was 209.4. Man it’s getting really hard for me to put away all this food now. Yesterday I missed my bagel and peanut butter pwo and barely got all my lucky charms down. This morning I didn’t even want to finish my oatmeal. At this point im just trying to maintain. So if I get full I’m not forcing the rest down. 

Normally a rest day but missed Tuesday so arms today later.


----------



## Fitraver

Arm pump today. 

1/4 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs (Random lifts)

High Cable Curls: warmup: 20x20 ... working: 42.5x12, 44x10x2 (focus on contracting where bicep is at shortest ... with elbow elevated and almost behind head ... slow reps under full control)

Alt DB Curls: working: 35x14, 40x10x2 (controlled reps)

Single Arm Seated Preacher Curl Machine: working: 35x12x3

Barbell Curls: working: 80x10x3 (3 second negative, keep perfect form)

Single Arm Cable Extensions: warmup: 20x10z2 ... 50x15, 60x12x2

Close Grip Bench Press: working: 135x10x3 (5 second negative, then explode out)

Single Arm Reverse Grip Tricep Pressdowns: working: 50x10x3

Tricep Extension Machine: working: 115x12x3

Leg Raises: bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Decline Crunches: Bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys. 210.2 today. Off work and chilling at home then headed for some back work later.


----------



## Fitraver

Back workout in the books. 

1/5 - Back/Traps (random lifts)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2-3 minute rest between working sets*

Lat Pulldown Machine (Single Arm): warmup: 45(each arm)x15x2 ... working: 95x12x4

Seated Row Machine (single arm): 90(each arm)x12x4

Wide Grip Pulldowns (Neutral Grip): working: 210x12, 210x11, 210x10x2

Straight Arm Pulldowns: working: 100x12x4

Standing Shrug Machine: working: 90(each arm)x15x4


----------



## Fitraver

Leg day done.  Now for some bdubs

1/6 - Legs/Calves (random lifts)

Single Leg Seated Leg Curls: warmup: 50x15x2 ... working: 100x12x4
Ss’d
Seated Leg Curls: working: 100x15x4

Split Squats: warmup: working: 55x12x4

Single Leg Press: working: 225x12x4

Hack Squat: working: 405x10x4

Seated Calf Raises: 100x12x4


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys. 211.6 today. Skipped shoulders yesterday and rested. Was way too sleepy lol. Today will be chest later on.  Gotta get through shitty work first. Would rather be sleeping lol.


----------



## Fitraver

Chest pump complete. 

1/8 - Chest (did random lifts)

Incline DB Bench Press: warmup: warmup: 40x10, 60x10 ... working: 95x11x2, 95x10x2

Single Arm Hammer Press: working: 45(each arm)x12x4

Peck Deck: working: 220x12x4

Incline DB Flyes: 40x10x4

DB Pullovers: 55x12x2


----------



## Fitraver

I swear I still haven’t caught my sleep since new year. Been so damn tired  211 today. Work then legs.


----------



## Fitraver

Oh man. I do not miss this soreness. Man being off cycle hurts your recovery so much ha it guess I should say being on just Raises the norm way higher so the norm sucks lolol. My chest was so sore from yesterday it was hard to even lock into the squat bar. 

1/10 Legs/Calves (did random lifts)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Single Leg Lying Curls: warmup: 40x20x2 ... working sets: 95x10x4
Ss’d
Lying Leg Curls: working: 95x15x4

Squats: warmup: 135x10, 225x10 ... working: 315x10x3*

Single Leg Standing Hamstring Curls: working: 80x12x4 

Single Leg Extensions: working: 90x20x3
Ss’d
Leg Extensions: working: 90x15x3

Horizontal Calf Press: 180x25x4


----------



## Fitraver

Morning everyone. 213 somehow today lol. Work then arm gains. Think I’m going to build out my new meal plan to start next week. Cut back on cals a little prob to the 4500 area and add back in cardio finally. Then a few more weeks of maintaining. Need to figure out what my cut Blast is going to be.


----------



## Fitraver

Arms done. 

1/10 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs (Random lifts)

High Cable Curls: warmup: 20x20 ... working: 45x10x3 (focus on contracting where bicep is at shortest ... with elbow elevated and almost behind head ... slow reps under full control)

Alt DB Curls: working: 40x10x3 (controlled reps)

Barbell Curls: working: 80x10x3 (3 second negative, keep perfect form)

Single Arm Seated Preacher Curl Machine: working: 35x12x3

Single Arm Cable Extensions: warmup: 20x10z2 ... 50x15, 60x12x2

Close Grip Bench Press: working: 135x10x3 (5 second negative, then explode out)

Single Arm Reverse Grip Tricep Pressdowns: working: 50x10x3

Tricep Extension Machine: working: 115x12x3 *did dip machine this week 210x15x3*

Leg Raises: bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Decline Crunches: Bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)


----------



## Fitraver

Rarity today, I forgot to weigh myself. Also, skipped breakfast cuz I’m not really hungry and didn’t have a chance to make my new meal plan last night. Hopefully I can at work. I’m thinking 4500-4000 cals. Pretty big drop but I need it. Hunger is gone and my body is over the high cals.


----------



## Fitraver

211.8 today. Got the new mea plan made and will likely start it 100% Monday along with cardio. Shred time is getting close to being upon us. And I’m certainly ready.


----------



## Fitraver

Back attack dunzo. 

1/12 - Back/Traps (random lifts)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2-3 minute rest between working sets*

Lat Pulldown Machine (Single Arm): warmup: 45(each arm)x15x2 ... working: 100x12x2, 105x12x2

Seated Row Machine (single arm): 100(each arm)x12, 105x12x3

Wide Grip Pulldowns (Neutral Grip): working: 210x12, 210x11, 210x10x2

Straight Arm Pulldowns: working: 100x12x4

Standing Shrug Machine: working: 90(each arm)x15x4


----------



## Concreteguy

When will you be posting your next set of pics?


----------



## Fitraver

Was 210.8 today. Will officially start the new meal plan tomorrow. Got all my food today. Off to hit some shoulders now and prolly grabbing a little treat after.


----------



## Fitraver

Shoulders done. Tan quick then some gyros. 

1/13 - Shoulders/Abs (random lifts)

Shoulder Press Machine: warmup: 85x15x2 ... working: 120x12x4 *smart strength*

Seated DB Side Raises: working: 30x12x4

DB Front Raises: working: 35x10x4

Seated DB Presses: working: 60x14x4

Rear Peck Deck Flyes: working: 150x15x3 

Standing Rear Delt Cable Flyes: 12.5x15x3 *cage rack*

Decline Bench Crunches: bwx20x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3


----------



## psych

get it!


----------



## Fitraver

Morning bros. Rest day for me. Still sitting at 210.8. Yesterday’s gyros were damn good lol. Today will just be chill time with the fam.


----------



## Fitraver

210.6 today. Cardio officially starts back today. Or so I’m saying right now haha. Hopefully I can make myself do it. Where did that weekend go? I’m tired  work then chest later.


----------



## Fitraver

Chest done and even got in the cardio!

1/15 - Chest/Cardio (did random lifts)

Incline DB Bench Press: warmup: warmup: 40x10, 60x10 ... working: 95x12, 95x11, 95x10x2

Single Arm Hammer Press: working: 45(each arm)x12x4

Incline Bench Press: working: 155x12x3 (drop 115x12x3) *all the way down to chest*

Flat DB Flyes: 40x12x4

DB Pullovers: 55x12x2

Cardio: Uphill Walk (8%, 3.5)


----------



## Fitraver

Morning guys. 210.8 today. Another day at work. Luckily only one more after this for my week. Ready to be done haha. Legs are coming later.


----------



## Fitraver

This was one of those leg days where by the last  few lifts I was holding back puking. Lol

1/16 Legs/Calves (did random lifts)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Single Leg Seated Leg Curls: warmup: 50x15x2 ... working: 100x12x3
Ss’d
Seated Leg Curls: working: 100x15x3

Squats: warmup: 135x10, 225x10 ... working: 315x10x3

John Meadow Hack Squat: working: 270x10x3

Single Leg Press: working: 225x12x3

Single Leg Extensions: working: 90x20x3
Ss’d
Leg Extensions: working: 90x15x3

Standing Calf Raises: 115x25x4


----------



## Fitraver

210.4 today and wanting this work week to be done. Long day then arms and some cardio after.


----------



## Fitraver

Arms, abs, and cardio ... fin!

1/17 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs/Cardio (Random lifts)

High Cable Curls: warmup: 20x20 ... working: 50x10x3 (focus on contracting where bicep is at shortest ... with elbow elevated and almost behind head ... slow reps under full control)

Alt DB Curls: working: 40x10x3 (controlled reps)

Barbell Curls: working: 80x10x3 (3 second negative, keep perfect form)

Single Arm Seated Preacher Curl Machine: working: 40x12x3

Single Arm Cable Extensions: warmup: 20x15x2 ... 60x12x3

Close Grip Bench Press: working: 155x10x3 (5 second negative, then explode out)

Single Arm Reverse Grip Tricep Pressdowns: working: 50x10x3

Tricep Extension Machine: working: 115x12x3 *did dip machine this week 210x15x3*

Leg Raises: bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Decline Crunches: Bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

 Cardio: 20 minutes Uphill Walk (8%, 3.5)


----------



## Fitraver

Morning all. 211.4 today and a crammed day at work. But luckily it’s rest day after and also it’s my Friday. Well kinda, even tho I’m off Friday, I see working from home in my future. Just too busy.


----------



## Fitraver

Another back day done. Think I’m gunna pull bloods on Monday for the doc. 

1/19 - Back/Traps/Cardio (random lifts)

*Focus on solid form with good stretch and contraction, 2-3 minute rest between working sets*

Lat Pulldown Machine (Single Arm): warmup: 45(each arm)x15x2 ... working: 110x12x4

Seated Row Machine (single arm): 110(each arm)x12x4

Wide Grip Pulldowns (Neutral Grip): working: 210x12x4

Straight Arm Pulldowns: working: 100x12x4

Barbell Shrugs: 135x15x4 (3 second pause at top)

Cardio: 20 minutes Uphill Walk (8%, 3.5)


----------



## Fitraver

Got In My shoulder gains. 

1/20 - Shoulders/Abs (random lifts)

Single Arm Hammer Shoulder Press Machine: warmup: 45x15x2 ... working: 100x12x4

DB Side Raises: working: 40x15x4

Seated DB Front Raises: working: 25x12x4

Seated DB Presses: working: 50x22x4

Seated Rear Delt Flyes: 25x20, 30x20x2

Rear Peck Deck Flyes: working: 160x12x3 

Decline Bench Crunches: bwx20x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3


----------



## Fitraver

210.4 today. Yesterday was a rest day after racing the night before. Didn’t get much sleep lol and ate total crap including some red velvet cake that was amazing. Back tot the work grind and chest tonight. Pulling blood today for my doc as well and will get my other markers in a couple weeks to make sure I’m good to blast.


----------



## Fitraver

Solid chest day and finishing up cardio. 

1/22 - Chest/Cardio (new cut routine)

Flat DB Flyes: warmup: 25x15x2 ... working: 40x12, 40x15x3 (slow negative, hold pause at bottom for 2 seconds)

Incline DB Bench Press: working: 85x10 drop 60x12 drop 45x14 for 4 sets (slow reps all the way down then squeeze out)

Hammer Chest Press: 70x10x4

DB Bench Press:  75x15x2, 75x13x2

Cardio: 20 Minutes Uphill Walk (8%, 3.5)


----------



## Fitraver

Sitting at 209.) today. Need to get myself a lipid panel here soon too to make sure those numbers are okay to go. Then it’s Blast time. 

Another crazy day of work and some legs later.


----------



## Fitraver

Man my fatass is not used to these drop sets. Thought I was gunna die after those hacks. 

1/23 Legs/Calves (New Cut Routine)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Single Lying Leg Seated Leg Curls: warmup: 50x15x2 ... working: 80x15x3
Ss’d
Seated Leg Curls: working: 80x20x3

Hack Squats: warmup: warmup: 90x15, 180x15 ... Working: 360x12 drop 180x12 for 3 sets (slight pause at bottom explode up)

Single Leg Hamstring Curls: working: 75x15x3

Single Leg Extensions: working: 90x20x3
Drop 
Leg Extensions: 90x15x3

Single Leg Seated Calf Raises: 45x20x4


----------



## Fitraver

Today was 210.6. Work work work work arms. Lol


----------



## Fitraver

Some arms abs and cardio today. 

1/23 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs/Cardio (New Cut Routine)

High Cable Curls: warmup: 20x20 ... working: 40x10x3 (focus on contracting where bicep is at shortest ... with elbow elevated and almost behind head ... slow reps under full control)

Alt DB Curls: working: 35x15 drop 25x10 for 3 sets (controlled reps)

Seated Preacher Curl Machine: working: 70x12x3

Incline DB Curls: working: 25x14x3

Single Arm Cable Extensions: warmup: 30x15x2 ... 55x15x3

Dip Machine: working: 210x15 drop 170x15 for 3 sets

Reverse Grip Cable Extensions: working: 100x15x3

Close Grip Bench Press: working: 135x15x3 (5 second negative, then explode out)

Leg Raises: bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Decline Crunches: Bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

 Cardio: 20 minutes Uphill Walk (8%, 3.5)


----------



## Fitraver

Rest day today and I’m super glad. Feelin a little run down today. Wish I could go back to bed. 209.4 today.


----------



## Fitraver

209.8 and finally the end of the work week. Back attack later.


----------



## Fitraver

Solid back day complete now finishing cardio. 

1/26 - Back/Traps/Cardio (New Cut Routine)

Lat Pulldown Machine (Single Arm): warmup: 45(each arm)x15x2 ... working: 115x12x4

Seated Row Machine (single arm): 115(each arm)x12 drop 70x for 3 sets

Reverse Grip Pulldowns: working: 180x12x4

Straight Arm Pulldowns: working: 100x12x4

Seated Machine Shrugs: 90(each arm)x15x4 

Cardio: 20 minutes Uphill Walk (8%, 3.5)


----------



## Fitraver

Some shoulders and abs on this splendid Saturday. 

1/27 - Shoulders/Abs (New Cut Routine)

Single Arm Hammer Shoulder Press Machine: warmup: 45(each arm)x15x2 ... working: 900x12x4

Seated DB Presses: working: 60x15x4

DB Side Raises: working: 40x15x3
Ss’d
Seated Machine Side Raises: working: 40x20x3

Standing DB Front Raises: working: 30x12x3
Seated DB Front Raises: working: 15x12x3

Seated DB Rear Delt Flyes: 30x20x3

Rear Peck Deck Flyes: working: 130x20x3 

Decline Bench Crunches: bwx20x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3


----------



## Fitraver

Last nights amazing pizza has me back up to 209.6 today. Gunna bump the diet down a little more ever so slightly this week. Man where did that weekend go? I don’t wanna work.


----------



## Fitraver

Chest and cardio. 

1/29 - Chest/Cardio (new cut routine)

Flat DB Flyes: warmup: 25x15x2 ... working: 40x15x4 (slow negative, hold pause at bottom for 2 seconds)

Incline DB Bench Press: working: 85x10 drop 60x12 drop 45x14 for 4 sets (slow reps all the way down then squeeze out)

DB Bench Press:  75x15x2, 75x14x2

Hammer Chest Press: 55(each arm)x20x2, 55x18x2

Cardio: 20 Minutes Uphill Walk (8%, 3.5)


----------



## Fitraver

209.6 this am. Work and legs later.


----------



## Fitraver

Legs are toast. Car wash then food lol. 

1/30 Legs/Calves (New Cut Routine)

*6 minutes warm up on bike level 5*

Single Leg Seated Leg Curls: warmup: 50x15x2 ... working: 90x15x3
Ss’d
Seated Leg Curls: working: 90x20x3

Hack Squats: warmup: 180x15 ... Working: 360x12 drop 180x12 for 3 sets (slight pause at bottom explode up)

Single Leg Hamstring Curls: working: 75x15x3

Single Leg Extensions: working: 90x20x3
Drop 
Leg Extensions: 90x20x3

Standing Calf Raises: 175x15x4


----------



## Fitraver

Hump day and 208.8. Headed to work and of course the moon is directly behind me. Hopefully I can check it when I get there. Arms later.


----------



## Fitraver

Solid arm pump today. I am so ready to cut. Bout 3 more weeks then it’s go time. 

Haven’t posted a pic in a bit so here ya go!



1/31 - Biceps/Triceps/Abs/Cardio (New Cut Routine)

High Cable Curls: warmup: 20x20 ... working: 40x12x3 (focus on contracting where bicep is at shortest ... with elbow elevated and almost behind head ... slow reps under full control)

Alt DB Curls: working: 35x15 drop 25x10 for 3 sets (controlled reps)

Seated Preacher Curl Machine: working: 70x12x3

Incline DB Curls: working: 25x14x3

Single Arm Cable Extensions: warmup: 30x15x2 ... 55x15x3

Dip Machine: working: 210x15 drop 170x15 for 3 sets

Close Grip Bench Press: working: 135x15x3 (5 second negative, then explode out)

Reverse Grip Cable Extensions: working: 100x15, 110x15x2

Leg Raises: bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

Decline Crunches: Bwx15-20x3 (focus blowing all air out on crunch)

 Cardio: 20 minutes Uphill Walk (8%, 3.5)


----------



## Fitraver

209.2 and a rest day after work. Also today is my Friday so tomorrow will be getting lipid panel done and a massage


----------



## Fitraver

Finished up back day and hitting some cardio. 

2/2 - Back/Traps/Cardio (New Cut Routine)

Lat Pulldown Machine (Single Arm): warmup: 45(each arm)x15x2 ... working: 115x12x4

Seated Row Machine (single arm): 115(each arm)x12 drop 70x12 for 3 sets

Reverse Grip Pulldowns: working: 180x12x4

Straight Arm Pulldowns: working: 100x12x4

Seated Machine Shrugs: 90(each arm)x15x4 

Cardio: 20 minutes Uphill Walk (8%, 3.5)


----------



## Fitraver

Shoulder lift from earlier. 

2/3 - Shoulders/Abs (New Cut Routine)

Single Arm Hammer Shoulder Press Machine: warmup: 45(each arm)x15x2 ... working: 90x12x4

Seated DB Presses: working: 60x15x4

DB Side Raises: working: 40x15x3
Ss’d
Seated Machine Side Raises: working: 40x20x3

Standing DB Front Raises: working: 30x12x3
Ss’d
Seated DB Front Raises: working: 15x12x3

Seated DB Rear Delt Flyes: 30x20x3

Rear Peck Deck Flyes: working: 130x20x3 

Decline Bench Crunches: bwx20x3

Leg Raises: bwx20x3


----------

